# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  ne mogu vjerovati-šokirana!?

## cisko-kid@net.hr

neki dan sam pronašla svoj zdrastveni dječji karton koji se dobije od pedijatrice kad pređeš kod školskog doktora i ostala sam šokirana.počinjem čitati o sebi  s koliko sam se rodila kg itd. da ne duljim. i naiđem na rubriku u kojoj piše: dijete staro 1,5 mj.,majka daje djetetu voćni sok,kekse sa mlijekom,čaj i tko zna šta još.to je bilo prije 33 godine.inače imam dvoje djece i pobornik sam dojenja i isključivo dojenja prvih 6 mjeseci,ali ovo me je šokiralo kad sam pročitala šta mi je moja majka davala.zar su toliko bili u ono vrijeme neupućeni?ni ja niti MM nismo dojena djeca ali znamo što je štetno za male bebe.ne mogu vjerovati!?zar su i doktori bili neupućeni ili nemarni.pa ipak je to i dosta prerano za bebu.ne mogu si zamisliti da svom V.dajem i vodu umjesto cike.nema mi ljepše nego kad ga gledam dok cica slatko. :shock:

----------


## ms. ivy

ja sam mislila da ni tad dohrana nije započinjala prije 3-4 mjeseca.

----------


## ivarica

o, da

----------


## Sun

ja jučer gledala na htveu neku emisiju o običajima nekad (o porodima, kontracepciji, ab, svemu i svačemu) tamo je bilo riječi i o hranjenju beba svim i svačim   :Crying or Very sad:  
čak u nekim djelovima je bio običaj bebi po rođenju odmah dati žličicu crnog vina dok se majci savjetovalo da pije LITRU vina dnevno kako bi imala mlijeka  :shock: 
i tako, razne nebuloze, strašno!

----------


## Linda

Moja mama (koja je dosta dugo dojila i mene i brata) uvijek je kao glavnu foru prepričavala kako je buraz sa svoja tri tjedna urlikao noćima i noćima, dok na kraju nisu završili s njim na hitnoj i odgovor doktora je bio "Pa, ženo, dijete vam je gladno. Nahranite vi njega kako spada, skuhajte mu gris, pa da vidite kako će biti zadovoljan" Poslušala ga je i dijete se smirilo- doktor uvijek zna najbolje.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## rinama

mena je mama dojila dva mjeseca, a onda na kontroli kod doktora dobila upute da me prestane dojiti i da mi krene davat kravlje mlijeko sa brašnom i limunom (to je neki recept za dječju hranu). tako da sam do jedno 4 mjeseca živjela na tome, a poslije 4 mjeseca sam već jela sve sreda od banane sa keksima i narančinim sokom do kelja, poriluka i još svašta "finog".
kad je pitam danas kako je to izgledalo kad se tako mala beba od četri mjeseca nabubala poriluka za ručak, kaže da sam spavala ko anđelčić, a ni brat ni ja nismo nikad imali nikakve grćeve ni proljeve niti smo ikad išli uopće kod doktora, osim na cijepljenja. sve bolesti su se lijećile doma, kako kašljevi (sa prepećenim šećerom i mlijekom) tako i temperature od 40 stupnjeva(sa alkoholom i oblogama od ulja na prsima). nismo popili niti jedan antibiotik do jedno 17 godine.
Ne slažem se sa takvim postupcima, ali niti ne optužujem, jer tada se vjerovatno nije znalo za drugaćije, a niti im je netko ponudio drugaćije mišljenje. Danas je drugaćije i danas bi bilo žalosno da se uz sve dostupne informacije nastavi sa takvom praksom od prije tridesetak godina. Uz sve to i dalje mislim da smo imali veliku, veliku sreću što smo bili "zdrava" djeca, jer da nismo onda bi se malo drugaćije gledalo na takav naćin prehrane. tada je smrtnost djece vjerovatno bila ogromna, a eto mi smo nekako opstali do sada, ali ko zna kaj nas čeka u godinama koje dolaze.

----------


## zhabica

> ja jučer gledala na htveu neku emisiju o običajima nekad (o porodima, kontracepciji, ab, svemu i svačemu) tamo je bilo riječi i o hranjenju beba svim i svačim   
> čak u nekim djelovima je bio običaj bebi po rođenju odmah dati žličicu crnog vina dok se majci savjetovalo da pije LITRU vina dnevno kako bi imala mlijeka  :shock: 
> i tako, razne nebuloze, strašno!


joj i ja sam gledala tu emisiju, na ovo sa litrom vina smo mm i ja smo ostali  :shock:  :shock: 
mene su isto sad lagano vec poceli pitat za dohranu (a nije mu jos ni 4 mjeseca!!!) uglavnom je vecini komentar da kako vec nisam pocela jer se prije djecu sa 3 mjeseca davao sokic, da je to nesto "po novom" da se dijete iskljucivo doji do 6 mjeseci!!! a sveki mi je prosli vikend rekla da ce bit puno lakse (kome??? jer ja uzivam dojit i uopce mi ije tesko!!!) kad mu pocmemo uskoro (kad???) davat PRAVU hranu (jer moje je mlijeko krivo???)!!!   :Evil or Very Mad:  iako je moja okolina ustvari prodojeca, i mama i sveki ako neki i nisu mi ih educiramo al se opet naidje na kakv glupi komentar. a sta ce bidni ljudi kad ne znaju.   :Sad:

----------


## leonisa

> ja jučer gledala na htveu neku emisiju o običajima nekad (o porodima, kontracepciji, ab, svemu i svačemu) tamo je bilo riječi i o hranjenju beba svim i svačim   
> čak u nekim djelovima je bio običaj bebi po rođenju odmah dati žličicu crnog vina dok se majci savjetovalo da pije LITRU vina dnevno kako bi imala mlijeka  :shock: 
> i tako, razne nebuloze, strašno!


ja sam jako htjela gledati tu emisiju ali sam...zaspala.


i ja sam se sokirala kad sam vidjela u svojoj radosnici neko slovo-broj i caj sa saharinom kao prva prehrana (da ne velim sta se danas zna za saharin.....  :Sad:  )

----------


## BusyBee

Othranjena na "kiselom mlijeku" (ukuhano brasno i limunov sok u kravljem mlijeku) jer su bake ubijedile moju clueless mamu da nema mlijeka.
U drugom mjesecu zivota sam hranjena pilecom juhicom i mesekom iz nje.   :Rolling Eyes:  
Vec je (nekima) poznata moja prica da mi je pokojna baka, kad se Ema rodila (imala je nekih dva tjedna) donijela loncic juhe. I ja sretna sto imam gotovu klopu, zagrijem i sjednem klopati, a baka grize usnicu i sva unezvjerena. Ja pitam sta je, a ona sva zivcana vikne da to nije donijela za mene nego za Emu.   :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

jel da rikavam ili cmoljim....

Jasena  :Love:

----------


## Sun

> Ne slažem se sa takvim postupcima, ali niti ne optužujem, jer tada se vjerovatno nije znalo za drugaćije, a niti im je netko ponudio drugaćije mišljenje. Danas je drugaćije i danas bi bilo žalosno da se uz sve dostupne informacije nastavi sa takvom praksom od prije tridesetak godina. Uz sve to i dalje mislim da smo imali veliku, veliku sreću što smo bili "zdrava" djeca, jer da nismo onda bi se malo drugaćije gledalo na takav naćin prehrane. tada je smrtnost djece vjerovatno bila ogromna, a eto mi smo nekako opstali do sada, ali ko zna kaj nas čeka u godinama koje dolaze.



X

----------


## tinkie winkie

imam ja doma jednu knjigu, izdanje iz 1982. godine. Dr Julien Cohen-Solal: "Upoznaj svoje dijete"

Da vidite nebuloza  :shock: 





> Opazio sam da dijete mnogo lakše gubi naviku noćnog hranjenja ako se hrani umjetno. Sisanje na prsima ima za dijete drugi smisdao. ono  u isto vrijeme iskorišćuje hranu i majčinu prusniju prisutnost. IzČesto sam zbog toga savjetovao da se čak i djeci koja se hrane posve na prsima noću daje bočica. Takav način ima mnoge prednosti.
> Dijete se počinje privikavati na kravlje mlijeko kojim ćemo ga hraniti poštio ga odbijemo od prsiju.
> Od male količine krav. mlijeka stolice su čvršće i neće biti fizioloških proljeva koje ima dojenčad koje se hrani na prsima.
> Osim toga bočicu može dati i tata kako bi se umorna mama mogla naspavati.






> *Do koje je dobi dobro da dijete spava samo u vašoj sobi?*
> O: Sve ovisi o vašim stambenim priolikama, no ako dijete može imati svoju sobu, dobro je da u njoj spava od svojeg šestog ili sedmog mjeseca. ..... Nakon šestog ili sedmog mjeseca dijete mora steći naviku da zaspi samo, mirno, u tišini i nije mu potreban brižljiv nadzor kao novorođenčetu







> Mnoge majke tuže se na tvrdu stolicu novorođenčerta. U prvom redu bolje je za dijete da ima tvrdu stolicu koja nikad ne pravi probleme, nego prolijev koji je uvijek znak bolesti. Ne treba pustiti da dijete nema stolicu dulje od 24 h kad je vrlo lako možete izazvati gliceriskim čepićem ili nadraživanjem čmara toplomjerom.





> Brašno
> Započnite davati brašno u dobiod 2,5-3 mjeseca dodajući 1-2 kavske žlice u dva dnevna obroka. Ako davanje brašna izazove grčeve, prokuhajte brašno 1-2 minute s vodom. Događa se da se brašno mora dodavati i ranije- u dobi od 1-1,5 mjeseci i to djeci koju ne mogu zasititi uobičajeni obroci. Ako dodate 1 žličicu brašna u večernji obrok, dijete će mirnije spavati i neće se buditi u potrebii za obrokom.





> Povrće
> Uvodi se u dobi od 2-3 mjeseca..... U dobi od 2,5-3,5 mj. pripremite djetetu obrok s dodatkom čiste juhe. juhu skuhajte od: krumpira, mrkve, salate, peršina, poriluka.


itd, itd.... ima toga još... jaje, meso, sirevi.... dijete se trpa s tim namirnicama već u 3. i 4. mjesecu života




> Jaje se daje tvrdo kuhano, za početak 1/2 žumanjka. Takav je običaj, ali nije ništa neobično da se daje odmah i bjelanjak. Nepovoljne predrasude povezane s bjelanjcima bez sumnje su zbog izuzetno rijetkih pojava alergije.


 (govori o dobi od 4 mjeseca  :shock :Smile: 



i onda se pitamo zašto su na s mame hranile tako kako jesu  :/

----------


## ms. ivy

naše mame radile su kako su najbolje znale (one ili doktori, svejedno sad). mi imamo mnogo lakši pristup informacijama, i to temeljito drugačijim informacijama - bilo bi žalosno da to ne iskoristimo. u tome je sva mudrost.   :Smile:

----------


## MGrubi

bio je to veliki pokus, sa žrtvama
pa sad znamo svašta:
- obično kravlje mlijeko može izazvati želudčano krvarenje i anemiju
- zato i imamo tablicu dohrane (zabilježene su % alergije na neke namirnice s obzirom na dob)
- zato znamo da se gluten može tek nakon 8mj, jer ranije može izazvati doživotnu bolest: celkaliju 
- zato znamo zašto je važno isključivo dojenje prvih 6mj
....

zahvaljujući žrtvama tog pokusa  :/

----------


## big mamy

Da li ste primjetile kako su danasnje generacije sve vise i vise.Madraci se rade u dimenzijama 2,00x90 ,djeca vec u 12-toj god dosegnu broj 40 patika... Moje misljenje je da se taj brz napredak pokazao usljed boljeg informiranja majki i odkad je izbacen stari svemoguci lijek rakija.Prije su za svaku bolest djecu masirali rakijom ,stavljali obloge od rakije .Nikome nije palo na pamet da ta rakija preko pora ulazi u organizam i da je djete udise pa se zbog omamljenosti smiri a ne zbog tog sto su mu ti oblozi pomogli.Ovo je po meni bio najveci napredak u podizanju djece i zato :D

----------


## MGrubi

hvala bogu na izbacivanju svemogučeg alkohola 

no.. mislim da je povečanje prosječne visine povezano s prehranom
u proizvodnji hrane (i biljne i mesa) koriste se hormoni za ubrzavanje rasta  :/

----------


## cisko-kid@net.hr

pa i dan danas daju djeci vina. :shock: to je kao normalno.onda kad im djeca odrastu i postanu alkići onda se čudimo,ne.kad su mom P. izbijali zubići davali  su savjete tipa: namaži mu zubno meso sa vinom :shock: kosa mi se digla na glavi od takvih primitivnih savjeta.ne razumijem zakaj svima smeta to dojenje,pa kaj nije to  nešto najbolje za bebe ?! :?

----------


## leonisa

normalno je da se djetetu trljaju desni vinom ili rakijom da se umanji bol prilikom rasta zubiju  :Sad:

----------


## Natalija

Imam prijateljicu koja ima djevojčicu od 5 mjeseci.

Malenu doji ALI prije mjesec, dva su počeli s adaptiranim jer kaže nema dovoljno mlijeka koliko malena traži.
Onda sam se sjetila vaših tekstova i pomislila to je valjda zato jer je malenu hranila vremenski, dakle točno svakih 2 ili 3 sata,malena bi znala plakati i kažu roditelji: a nije još gladna, ima grčeve i onda bi joj (s 2 mjeseca) dali piti čaj...

Nisam uspjela previše utjecati na njih zato mi je to tako   :Sad:

----------


## MGrubi

Natalija, znam kako ti je   :Love:  
kadkad ne pomaže niti sva logika svijeta u objašnjavanju, kad je već zartano u glavi da je *normalno* ostati bez  mlijeka    :Sad:

----------


## Anci

I ja često čujem- imala sam mlijek samo 3 tjedna! Blago tebi koliko ti imaš mlijeka- i s Lanom i s Jelenom  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Natalija

Neki dan sam razgovarala s mamom o tome, o dojenju i dohrani (po 1.put),
kaže mi ona: pa ti i brat ste papali žgance s 4,5 mjeseci, da, pili ste čaj i vodu, kaj je loše u tome, a ja:  :shock: 

Mama!!!! Prvih 6 mjeseci NIŠTA!!! Okej?
Da, da, vidjet ćeš ti kad ćeš imati svoju djecu...

Svjesna sam toga da i mene sve to jednog dana čeka, ali bojim se borbe s mamom i svekrvom, uh...

----------


## zhabica

> no.. mislim da je povečanje prosječne visine povezano s prehranom
> u proizvodnji hrane (i biljne i mesa) koriste se hormoni za ubrzavanje rasta  :/


potpis. mislim da je to cak i znanstveno dokazano no sad se ne mogu sjetit gdje sam o tome zadnje citala. a ucila sam jos u srednjoj skoli, nasa prof iz bikemije nam je govorila o ovome.

----------


## zhabica

> Svjesna sam toga da i mene sve to jednog dana čeka, ali bojim se borbe s mamom i svekrvom, uh...


dobro se informiraj. zauzmi cvrst stavi i nitko te nece moc razuvjerit. uostalom TVOJE dijete ce bit u pitanju a njemu ces svakako TI htjet najbolje, bolje od svih mogucih mama i svekija ma koliko one bile dobronamjerne. samo se sjeti da su one radjale djecu u vrijeme kad se majke uvjeravalo da je adaptirano mlijeko bolje i zdravije i od majcinog i na svaki problem kod dojenja reagiralo se - dajte mu bocicu/adaptirano. takve ti sad trebas educirat a ne oni tebe   :Kiss:

----------


## Anci

Ja vjerujem da su naše mame radile najbolje- onako kako im se tada preporučalo. Čak sam našla i stari naputak, pedijatrijski, o prehrani dojenčadi u prvoj godini života. Sad on zvuči strašno, ali moja mama kad mi je davala dohranu s 4 mj. sigurno je mislila da radi najbolje.

----------


## zhabica

> naše mame radile su kako su najbolje znale (one ili doktori, svejedno sad). mi imamo mnogo lakši pristup informacijama, i to temeljito drugačijim informacijama - bilo bi žalosno da to ne iskoristimo. u tome je sva mudrost.


potpis. i ja sam sigurna da su i moja mama i sveki radile najbolje sto su znale.

----------


## leonisa

> ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> naše mame radile su kako su najbolje znale (one ili doktori, svejedno sad). mi imamo mnogo lakši pristup informacijama, i to temeljito drugačijim informacijama - bilo bi žalosno da to ne iskoristimo. u tome je sva mudrost.  
> 
> 
> potpis. i ja sam sigurna da su i moja mama i sveki radile najbolje sto su znale.


x

----------


## VIPmama

> ja jučer gledala na htveu neku emisiju o običajima nekad (o porodima


Sad mi je drago što sam zaboravila na emisiju (koju sam planirala pogledati)

----------


## enela

> Othranjena na "kiselom mlijeku" (ukuhano brasno i limunov sok u kravljem mlijeku) jer su bake ubijedile moju clueless mamu da nema mlijeka.


Evo još jedne! Naravno, i keksi su u to išli. Kao dijete nisam nešto posebno bila bolesna, ali me nakon 25 čopila alergija. To je jedan od hrpe razloga da dojim i dalje.

----------


## pikulica

:shock:  koji doktori  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Ja sam koju godinu starija, ali smo čini se imali malkomalčice bolje doktore.  Mami su naravno nakon 7 dana rekli nema dosta mlijeka i davali mi Laktovit, to je nekad valjda pliva radila, dohrana sa 4 mjeseca mrkva i žumanjak, ali  naravno i med  :Mad:  
Hajd me sad pitajte na šta sam sve alergična  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Candy

Moja mama je mene dojila do prve godine, prestala sam ja sama. Ipak sam od trećeg mjeseca pila limunov sok, jela meso, itd. Voda nakon svakog podoja, sve po savjetu liječnika pedijatra. Jesam li ja dojeno dijete?  :/ Zdrava sam osim pojedinih alergija.
Mama podupire dojenje, a svejedno baca komentare tipe, ajme, pa on čuči/stoji/kleči i doji, već je (pre)velik.
Moja svekrva koja je sama cicala do treće godine NIJE dojila mog muža po savjetu liječnika pedijatra. Muž danas ima raznih problema s kožom i kolesterolom iako je u globalu zdrav.
Svekrva bezrezervno podupire dojenje dokle god Niko želi. 
Ja dojim Niku nakon teškog početka, da nije bilo Rodinog sos telefona niš ne bi bilo od nas. Jede puno druge hrane, ali i puno cica. Ja slušam svog prodojećeg pedijatra koji ima plakate za dojenje ali ista ta liječnica mi je savjetovala da uvedem "mliječne kašice" odnosno kašice s formulom. Ja sam joj rekla, neće, toliko sam ponosna da dojim. Ali samo zato jer sam informirana. 
I za kraj, pogledajte BILO koju kuharicu za bebe, 90% njih proglašava dojenje najboljom hranom, ali savjetuje kako odviknuti dijete od dojenja, kako davati kravlje mlijeko i slično. 
Današnji problem je što treba birati informacije. Jer ima ih previše krivih. 
Moja prijateljica je skoro s 4 mjeseca isključivo dojenom sinu dala kašicu od špinata i vrhnja. Da je nisam oprala ko malu bebu, vjerojatno i bi.
Kad sam je pitala, ma otkud ti to, jesi ti normalna? Rekla mi pa piše na teglici da može od 4. mjeseca. I što reći? Naša djeca će se i nama smijati, rekla bih ja.

----------


## Deaedi

> i naiđem na rubriku u kojoj piše: dijete staro 1,5 mj.,majka daje djetetu voćni sok,kekse sa mlijekom,čaj i tko zna šta još


.

O da...i slavna ajmprin juha...I ja sam jedna od tih beba. I moja mama je radila po uputama pedijatra.

----------


## vještičica

Moja mama je bila "staromodna" u poplavi AD mlijeka početkom sedamdesetih. Svi su se iščuđavali što doji... 
Ali ni mene nije zaobišao sokić na samom početku  :Sad:  i to od mandarine  :Crying or Very sad: 
Baka mi je to davala na kašičicu, dok sam čekala da sisa dođe sa fakulteta...
Mada, vjerujem da bi me to zaobišlo, da mama nije imala đačkih obaveza.

----------


## Honey

Mi nismo patili od grčeva i koječega. Moja mama nije ni znala što je to. Kad bi dijete plakalo, namazali bi mu trbuh rakijom, a kad je malo poraslo, namazati mu rakije ispod nosa  :shock:  I dijete prestane plakati. Koga briga zašto je uopće plakalo.
Ja sam po svekrvinim savjetima trebala piti crno vino nakon poroda da si popravim željezo u krvi (koje je btw bilo ok), a za niski tlak nek si popijem što mislite... rakiju!
Za nicanje zubića standardni savjet - vino.

Ima li nešto što alkohol ne rješava???

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

je, je, piva je SUPER za laktaciju! moja mama se nalijevala pivom "da bi imala vise mlijeka", sva sreca da joj je ipak "nestalo", pa me dojila mozda mjesec - dva, inace bi od mene napravila alkicku.   :Mad:

----------


## MGrubi

> Ima li nešto što alkohol ne rješava???


alkoholizam 
 :Laughing:

----------


## Sanja

> Honey prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ima li nešto što alkohol ne rješava???
> 
> 
> alkoholizam


  :Laughing:  

Moja mama je mene, prema savjetima pedijatara, prestala dojiti još u rodilištu (Petrova   :Evil or Very Mad:  ), jer joj je "mlijeko bilo slabo". Stavili su me na neko hi-tech adaptirano mlijeko koje se kupovalo u inozemstvu i cijelo djetinjstvo su mi ponosno pričali o tome kako sam jela najbolju hranu koja je tada postojala.

Prve juhice, sokiće, čajeke i ostalo dobila sam s tri mjeseca, a vodu sam pila odmah po rođenju.

Slažem se s Ivy, naše mame su bile uvjerene da rade najbolje i većina ih je postupala prema savjetima pedijatara.

Samo se nadam da naša djeca neće za dvadeset-trideset godina citirati današnje knjige i sa zgražanjem komentirati čime smo ih sve hranili.  :Wink:

----------


## TeinaMama

I mojoj mami je mlijeko bilo "slabo" pa je prešla na kravlje kad sam imala mjesec i pol. Bile su nestašice na tržištu pa nije bilo onog nekakvog nektarmila s kojim je hranila starijeg brata pa sam ja dobivala obično kravlje, a pred spavanje pomješano s keksima da duže spavam. Koma.....
Al moja mama je spoznala svoju grešku kad je vidjela koliko često je Tea sisala pa je ipak uspjela biti samo na mom mlijeku. Onda joj je bilo pomalo žao, ali ona zapravo nije imala pristup informacijama i radila je onak kak su joj pametni pedijatri rekli.

----------


## mama courage

> ja jučer gledala na htveu neku emisiju o običajima nekad (o porodima
> 			
> 		
> 
> Sad mi je drago što sam zaboravila na emisiju (koju sam planirala pogledati)


meni je bio zanimljiv prilog kako podučavaju majke da ne odlaze kod nadrilječnice nego da ciljano liječe bolesno dijete. 




> zahvaljujući žrtvama tog pokusa


kakvog pokusa ?




> Samo se nadam da naša djeca neće za dvadeset-trideset godina citirati današnje knjige i sa zgražanjem komentirati čime smo ih sve hranili


sigurno da hoće, jer sigurno da negdje nešto radimo pogrešno. ne znam zašto bi mi bili generacija koja je popila svu pamet i znanje ovog svijeta.

----------


## leonisa

selim na opcenito o dojenju   :Smile:

----------


## MGrubi

> zahvaljujući žrtvama tog pokusa
> 			
> 		
> 
> kakvog pokusa ?


kada najranije beba može krenuti s dohranom

a šta je to nego pokus

sve je kriv mikser 
bez njega ne bi beba mogla pojesti ništa , zbog grudica, jer ima ugrađen refleks guranja jezikom 
koji se gubi između 4. i 6. mj

----------


## zmaj

pa i dr Spock kaže da su lječnici radili na pokusu koliko rano se može krenuti s dohranom
rečenica prije toga je kako se kruta hrana prije nije davala prije 1god, al sad su pokusima uvidjeli da može i od 3mj (pa iranije, al on ne preporučuje)...

imam maminu knjigu...kod nas tiskana 61god

----------


## MGrubi

i šta piše u 61' ?

----------


## Sanja

> sigurno da hoće, jer sigurno da negdje nešto radimo pogrešno. ne znam zašto bi mi bili generacija koja je popila svu pamet i znanje ovog svijeta.


Ne mislim da smo najpametnija generacija u povijesti niti da ne radimo greške, samo se nadam da nisu tako kardinalne kao one prethodnih generacija.

----------


## anchie76

> Ne mislim da smo najpametnija generacija u povijesti niti da ne radimo greške, samo se nadam da nisu tako kardinalne kao one prethodnih generacija.


I moje razmisljanje ide u ovom smjeru.

Ja sam sigurna da ce se granica dohrane pomicati prema 12 mjeseci.  I da ce se nama nasa djeca smijati na ideju da se dohrana pocinjala tako rano (sa 6. mjeseci).

----------


## zmaj

> i šta piše u 61' ?


reć ću okvirno (nemam vremena)
i ugodno i negativno sam iznenađena...ima stvari koje se danas izvlače ko svjetsko čudo, a uopće nisu nove, a ima i stvari "ajme majko"...
ima jednu stranicu i o dojenju na zahtjev...
al, ugl stoji fora da djete jede svaka 4sata, eventualno svaka 3
čak ima i raspored: 02h, 06h, 12h, 16h, 22h...tak neš! daj zamisli

----------


## zmaj

> Sanja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ne mislim da smo najpametnija generacija u povijesti niti da ne radimo greške, samo se nadam da nisu tako kardinalne kao one prethodnih generacija.
> 
> 
> I moje razmisljanje ide u ovom smjeru.
> 
> Ja sam sigurna da ce se granica dohrane pomicati prema 12 mjeseci.  I da ce se nama nasa djeca smijati na ideju da se dohrana pocinjala tako rano (sa 6. mjeseci).


a ja napominjem, da u ovoj iz 61 Spock govori kako se prije 50ak god nije davala kruta prij 1god

----------


## pinocchio

> Ja sam sigurna da ce se granica dohrane pomicati prema 12 mjeseci. I da ce se nama nasa djeca smijati na ideju da se dohrana pocinjala tako rano (sa 6. mjeseci).


upravo danas razmišljam o tome i mislim si "ajme majko nemam je srca početi nadohranjivati za mjesec dana".

----------


## MGrubi

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Sanja prvotno napisa
> ...


nisu imali mikser

----------


## LIMA

> Ja sam sigurna da ce se granica dohrane pomicati prema 12 mjeseci. I da ce se nama nasa djeca smijati na ideju da se dohrana pocinjala tako rano (sa 6. mjeseci).


Meni se moj neće smijati   :Grin:  jer je tek prije 2 mjeseca prihvatio dohranu

----------


## mamma san

Moja mama me je prestala dojiti sa mojih cca navršenih mjesec dana. Zašto? Jer sam ja odbila cicu. Zašto? Jer me je moja baka (njena svekrva) iza njenih leđa hranila sa zdravom domaćom hranom (mlijeko + voda + brašno + ostale mješavine).   :Sad:  
Mama mi je pričala koliko je bila nesretna kad sam ju definitivno u potpunosti odbila. 

No, kako je bila uz mene prvih 1,5 mjesec Lovrina života, kojeg sam dojila "na zahtjev" rekla mi je da je tek tad skužila da sam ja, u onih svojih mjesec dana dojenačkog staža, u stvari bila stalno gladna. Naime, ona me je morala dojiti svakih 3-4 sata kako joj je pedijatar NAPISAO. Kaže da je brojila minute, uz moje vrištanje, kako bi me stavila na prsa. Nije niti čudo da me je baka iza leđa "dohranjivala"...ali, neposredno prije nego što bi mami isteklo tih vražjih 3 sata...i NIKAD joj nije rekla da me stavi na prsa, ili da bi nešto drugo trebalo učiniti....  :Sad:  

Dohranu..onu mesnu uvela je sa 3 mjeseca ..ili ranije...

----------


## linolina

Ja sam pitala svoju mamu , ponukana ovakvim podacima o toj generaciji, kako je bilo prije 35, 30 godina. 
Ona se čudi šta pitam, naravno da se podrazumijevalo da se doji.
 Braću je dojila godinu i nešto, mene 6 mjeseci (navodno sam odbijala ali mislim da je bilo i stresa tada u njenom životu, možda je to nekako utjecalo ).
O doktorima također- kaže da su joj govorili da ima mlijeka koliko beba traži. Gledala me ko ludaču kako govorim o tadašnjoj kampanji nedojenja   :Laughing:  
jedino što kaže da se o tome nije toliko pričalo, njoj se podrazumijevalo, imala je mlijeka i kaže da se bojala samo da se ne treba ustajati usred noći u kuhati formule, srećom nije, da bi radije dojila četvorke nego prala bočice, kupovala, spremala itd.
Nikakvo brašno i sl. Jedino što se sjećam da su liječnici (bratu)preporučivali čajeve odmah, ali znam ja i ljude koji i danas to daju djeci i nema šanse da im objasniš kako neka marka ne zna najbolje.

Skroz me to iznenadilo. Ona se sama šokirala zašto mi prijateljica ne doji-mislim da iskreno nije mogla shvatiti razloge nego me još uvjeravala da joj je tako lakše.

----------


## nanuška

Moja Enica imala tada 4.mjeseca, mi na kontolu ( onu uobičajenu) i pita Dr mene i muža :" Vidim, malecka doji samo, ali već su 4.mjeseca pa možete lagano početi  sa juhicom od telećih nogica, ****-ovim kašicama od mrkve i sl."
Ja plahe naravi i ( već tada) alergična na sve takve gluparije, poludila u ordinaciji i počla se derati na njega ( danas ne bih 100 %, nauči se čovjek čuti svega i svašta kada rodi   :Wink: , napala ga kako ga nije stid što mi to preporučuje,... Čak sam i dežurnoj sestri dobacila nešto u smislu:"Jadne majke što ovoga slušaju.."
On je samo tupo gledao u mene i mislim da mu nisam uspjela objasniti i obojati što sam mislila reći i gdje griješi.
Što je najgore, DR je mlad ( nekih možda 45 god.).
Od tada bih uvijek zvala i pitala ko je na smjeni i njega u potpunosti izbjegavala- ne zbog svog "ispada" već zbog njegove gluposti i nestručnosti.
Ni danas drage moje nisu DR baš načisto dojiti ili ne, a pogotovu striktno dojiti prvih 6. mjeseci.  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Hvala Bogu, Enica danas ima 2 god.i mjesec dana i još uvijek doji ( kada hoće i gdje hoće).

----------


## anamar

> ...
> Vec je (nekima) poznata moja prica da mi je pokojna baka, kad se Ema rodila (imala je nekih dva tjedna) donijela loncic juhe. I ja sretna sto imam gotovu klopu, zagrijem i sjednem klopati, a baka grize usnicu i sva unezvjerena. Ja pitam sta je, a ona sva zivcana vikne da to nije donijela za mene nego za Emu.



zanimljivo kako ima baka i baka. moja baka koja živi na selu je kad sam ja rodila meni rekla samo bebu stavljaj na cicu, kad god traži. 
pitala sam ju kako je ona dojila svoje 4 djece. najstarijega strica, koji se rodio za vrijeme 2. svj. rata morala je početi dohranjivati kravljim mlijekom sa 6 mjeseci, jer je bilo malo hrane, ona je bila neishranjena i imala je malo mlijeka. drugu je djecu dojila, kako bi se danas reklo na zahtjev, i to kako sam ju shvatila sve dok se sami ne bi odbili sa cike, dok ju ne bi počeli gristi, odnosno dok ne bi rodila novo dijete. kad je rodila najmlađeg strica, nije joj odmah došlo mlijeko i njega su par puta podojile zamjenske dojilje. ona sama je također dojila tuđu djecu, kada bi ju netko molio. zanimljivo je i da je dojila i svoju sestru.

----------


## MoMo

ja sam iz meni nepoznatih razlog dojena samo 2 mjeseca...a onda je nastupila bocica, cudesa od uprzenog brasna i sta sve vec ne...moja mama je uvijek ponosno isticala kako je moj brat sa 4mjeseca za rucak jeo cijelu bananu, cijelu jabuku pomjesanu sa sokom narandze i neizostavnim keksom :? 

i sto mi fali?? nisam bas alergicna "samo" na par stvari..a imunitet mi je od kad znam za sebe u komi...gotovo  da ga uopce nemam  :Sad:  ali nije to zbog prehrane i dojenja to jer jer sam nedonosce  :?   :Crying or Very sad:  

ja znam da su nase mame radile sve to u najboljoj namjeri...i ne krivim ih za to..ali nikako ne mogu shvatiti zasto zele da i ja isti obrazac primjenim na svoje dijete kad u praksi vide nedostatke prijasnjeg nacina :?

----------


## MGrubi

> ..ali nikako ne mogu shvatiti zasto zele da i ja isti obrazac primjenim na svoje dijete kad u praksi vide nedostatke prijasnjeg nacina :?


prihvatiti da si ti u pravu značilo bi sebi priznati da je pogriješila

ne znam za tvoju mamu, ali mojoj je to pratkički nepoznat pojam (da ona pogriješi )

----------


## MoMo

*MGrubi*,
bice da je tako i kod moje,kad malo bolje razmislim. Tjesi me to da je sve radila u najboljoj namjeri i da sada govori u najboljoj namjeri ali i cinjenica da ne odlucuje o hranjenju moje djevojcice vec samo moze iznijeti svoje misljenje.

----------


## Ninči

A zašto vas sve to toliko čudi? Kad sam se nagledala mladih cura koje potpuno isto hrane svoju djecu. Tako od kume prijateljica svojoj curici od 2 mjeseca već daje kuhani krumpir, špinat, mrkvicu. A svekrva od jedne moje prijateljice je njenom malom redovno ubacivala nešta "zanimljivo" u prehranu....tako je jednom prilikom kad sam bila kod njih dala bebi od mjesec dana malo kivija da popapa  :Rolling Eyes: 

Nisam za to, i ne bih svome djetetu davala ništa što se ne preporuča za njegovu dob....ali kao što su rekle cure, niti ne optužujem ljude koji su prije tako radili. Jer ne vidim da je ikome od nas tko je tako hranjen išta loše bilo od toga. Više me čude mladi ljudi koji mogu čuti savjete sa svih strana i slušaju ih, ali svejedno rade po svom :/ 

p.s. znam da je offtopic, ali znam 2 mlade mame koje od 4.mjeseca starosti stavljaju svoje bebe u hodaljku (pri tome ih oblože jastučićima da se ne njišu unutra)  :Rolling Eyes:  E to nisam čula ni da su naši stari radili :/

----------


## MGrubi

ne čudi me, samo rastužuje ..

----------


## elizabet20

mene ne rastuzuje,mene to  :Evil or Very Mad:  
ljudi su tako neinformirani..  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## elizabet20

hodalica i tak i tak nevalja..ali 4 mj??  :Sad:

----------


## Freyja

> Nisam za to, i ne bih svome djetetu davala ništa što se ne preporuča za njegovu dob....ali kao što su rekle cure, niti ne optužujem ljude koji su prije tako radili. Jer ne vidim da je ikome od nas tko je tako hranjen išta loše bilo od toga. Više me čude mladi ljudi koji mogu čuti savjete sa svih strana i slušaju ih, ali svejedno rade po svom :/


Upravo to i mene čudi - danas je roditeljima maltene svaka potrebna informacija relativno lako dostupna (pa tako i sve ono vezano uz dojenje), ali su oni i dalje "neupućeni"  :Rolling Eyes:  . Kako je bilo našim majkama prije xy godina, samo one znaju. A čvrsto vjerujem da su mislile da rade najbolje za svoju djecu. Samo se pitam za što smo mi danas pokusni kunići, tj. što ćemo saznati za kojih 20-30godina?! Neki sam dan čitala u Večernjem kako je Marie Curie i sama prerano umrla jer nije znala da radioaktivnost može štetiti, dapače, vjerovalo se u nešto sasvim suprotno. Ono što me u tom članku šokiralo je činjenica da su se u njeno vrijeme radile praline s radijem jer se vjerovalo da je radij ljekovit. Pa sad ti reci. Onda smo mi još i sretni ako smo odrastali na "kiselome mlijeku".  :Smile:

----------


## LIMA

Na komentare tipa: "I ja sam jela.... i što mi fali!" ja odgovaram protuargumentom: Mama me dojila, nikad nisam pojela kupovnu kašicu, sokić niti čokolino (ne moram reći kako su moju mamu druge mame na savjetovalištu gledale kao da je s Marsa pala) a to što ju je babica porodila kod kuće, a jooooj! i također mi ništa ne fali! (Zasad) uopće ne znam što je to alergija!

----------


## elizabet20

e vidis,mene je mama dojila 2 i nesto godine a sad sam neuhranjena i alergicna.

----------


## ronin

Ja sam davne 1975 bila dojena čak tri mjeseca,a onda sam dobila nektarmil jer mama kaže da više nije imala mlijeka.No dobro sam i prošla  :Grin:   jer je sestra dobila bočicu odmah čim su stigle iz rodilišta.
I to je kao bila moja krivnja jer je mama bila sam doma sa mnom i bebom(imala sam 4 i po godine) a ja sam joj zbrisala preko puta u park,pa je rekla da je od šoka izgubila mlijeko.

Baš sam pitala mamu,dohranu je započela sa 4 mjeseca.

----------


## kerida

mene je mama dojila do 6 mj. uz tadašnju standardnu dohranu kakvu ste već spominjali, a onda joj je perijatar rekao da je krajnje vrijeme da prestane dojiti tako veliko dijete i da mi samo pravu hranu.

e da , još jedna zanimljivost u bolnici dok joj miljeko nije nadošlo, nisu me nadohranjivali nego me dojila njena cimerica.
pedijatar nije bio za adaptirano, nego je objasnio mami da je " prvo" mlijeko najvažnije za bebinu probavu.
cimerica je bila neka simpa žena sa prepunim cickama, valjda je rodila koji dan ranije, pa je bila zahvalna na još jednoj maloj gladnoj uši.

kako sam odrasla u malom grdu, često bi je vidjela i uvijek mi je bilo drago.
zvali smo je " teta koja me nahranila"  :Heart: 

p.s.da ne bi bilo zabune naravno da sam alergičar, nešto manje nego brat...

----------


## tulip

Moji i dan danas pričaju kako smo mi s guštom gutali pune boce mlijeka s keksima, ili špinata s jajem...nema šanse da beba na žličicu toliko pojede.
A čitala sam i ja njihove knjige-za to doba moderne, detaljne...nije da se nisu htjeli informirati...Naravno piše da beba od prvog dana treba biti u svojoj sobi ako je moguće (a oni jadni koji nemaju tolko soba nek naprave kutak za bebu u svojoj sobi)

Mama je prva na prvi znak zabrinutosti patronažne kupila i smućkala (kršitelj koda) za moju par dana staru bebu. Nisam se čak ni svađala, kad je izašla iz sobe, ja nastavila dojiti, (kršitelj koda) prolila i čiča miča...Ali da sam bila manje informirana mislim da bih popustila udruženim snagama iskusne bake i patronažne.Pedijatrica mi je s tri ili četiri mjeseca dala tablicu dohrane, ja ignorirala...Inače je žena bila vrlo brižna i pažljiva prema bebama, ali eto, stara škola.
Kasnije su svi u obitelji prihvatili moje dojenje, čak i kad je prešlo godinu dana...ali "zašto pobogu toliko stežem dijete u AS?"....možemo se natezati "do uvijek.."
Više me brinu prijateljice, sve uglavnom obrazovane i s dostupom informacijama... sažalno su gledale moje dijete od 4mj, jer mu mama ne da paradajz ("Ma daaaaj mu maloo, šta si takva, vidi kako moja njupa...)
Ne zanima ih što pričam (davim), ni o dojenju ni o trudnoći ni o odgoju...
A tek one koje još nemaju djece...pojma o pojmu, a dijele savjete.

Djelomično razumijem, jer nisam ni ja uvijek imala vremena istraživati, kad mi je na poslu bilo jako napeto nije bilo šanse da čitam ni forum ni druge stranice...tako su i meni mnoge stvari promakle. Zato bi bilo super kad bi bar zdravstveni djelatnici davali ispravne savjete (barem u skladu s recentnim istraživanjima...)
Mnoge cure oslanjaju se na ono što čuju od svojih majki, što je i prirodno...pa se hendikep generacije naših majki fino prenosi dalje...da su barem prabake žive...

----------


## senna

meni nije jasno kako su bebe od 2-3 mjeseca mogle jesti jaja,meso....
moja je tek sa 9 pocela jesti kasice,i to prvo mrkvu,pa krompir i isla sam polako namirnicu po namirnicu.nisam dojila(sama sam si kriva nisam bila informirana) ali je adptirano pila 14 mjeseci i tek je onda probala kravlje

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Meni se jaje davalo od 4 mjeseca  :shock: (živa sam, zdrava, i nisam alergična) i nisam mogla da vjerujem kad mi je mama to rekla. Oni su tad imali (mislim na pedijatre koji savjetuju mlade, neiskusne majke) "nekakve" smjernice i upute (kad je Humana bila na vrhuncu, kad je sve mimo nauke i medicine bilo primitivno, što je nažalost i danas djelimično). To je tad bilo IN. Moja je majka mene i sestru dojila najduže što je mogla (zbog povratka na posao), a počinjala je dohranu kad su joj pedijatri preporučili (jedno za mene, 4,5 godine kasnije, drugo za sestru). I uvijek je govorila kako joj je išao na živce osječaj da se stalno nešto eksperimentiše sa širokim masama.

----------


## MGrubi

> meni nije jasno kako su bebe od 2-3 mjeseca mogle jesti jaja,meso....


smiksaš i na bočicu  :/ 

žlicom baš i ne ide, jer beba ima refleks guranja žličice prema van

----------


## tulip

Čula sam od jedne mame da joj se patronažna najavila da će doć pokazat kak se daju kašice kad beba bude imala 3 ili 4 mjeseca (sad ne znam točno). 
Da li to sve patronažne rade? Ja se ne sjećam da je moja tako sugerirala kašice...Pedijatrica da, ali nije forsirala.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

Mene je mama dojila 20dana   :Crying or Very sad:  

nemam nikakvih alergija, dida mi je bio mesar i jela sam domaće i zdravo.

Čitam topic po prvi put i vidim da nitko nije spomenuo da je glavni razlog one priče  "i ti si sa x mjeseci jela to i to i nije ti ništa" ili "odrasla si na adaptiranom i nije ti ništa" zapravo šta je prije 25-30 godina Zemlja bila puno bolje mjesto za život. 
Namirnice su bile prirodne, neprskane, krave nisu papale antibiotike , koke su imale prostora za nesti jaja, bake s placa nisu odvajale svoj dio koji neće tretirati otrovima od onog za prodaju...

Mene je zapravo strah kakva će biti ova, današnja generacija koja odrasta/hrani se prema staroj školi  :/

----------


## MGrubi

umjetno gnjojivo se raširilo poslije 2. svj. rata
užas
trujemo zemlju , a i sebe

----------


## linolina

Bolje da šutim o psihologinjama koje se slažu da je najbolje dijete u svoju sobu od prvog dana (za jednu znam da je imala užasne roditelje, hladne i agresivne)..ne znam bi li to u javnosti rekle, ali smo rod, pa znam (mlađa generacija). A tek gdje rade.... 8)

----------


## MGrubi

> Bolje da šutim o psihologinjama koje se slažu da je najbolje dijete u svoju sobu od prvog dana (za jednu znam da je imala užasne roditelje, hladne i agresivne)..


to ti je povezano

----------


## iridana2666

nas mama imala troje i svi smo pili kozje mlijeko sa keksima od 6 tj, sa 3 smo jeli papice od voća, povrća i mesa i nitko od nas nema zdravstvenih ni psihičkih problema (a niti je imao)   :Rolling Eyes:  , a već smo svi odrasli. P i ja sam svojoj djeci davala žličicu po žličicu žumanjka (domaćih kokica, jaje je još bilo toplo) sa 6 tj pa nadalje (vitamin D kapljice - fuj fuj!!) i uvela papice od 3 mj i ništa im ne fali   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ms. ivy

fakat   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## znatizeljna

> nas mama imala troje i svi smo pili kozje mlijeko sa keksima od 6 tj, sa 3 smo jeli papice od voća, povrća i mesa i nitko od nas nema zdravstvenih ni psihičkih problema (a niti je imao)   , a već smo svi odrasli. P i ja sam svojoj djeci davala žličicu po žličicu žumanjka (domaćih kokica, jaje je još bilo toplo) sa 6 tj pa nadalje (vitamin D kapljice - fuj fuj!!) i uvela papice od 3 mj i ništa im ne fali


ne kužim...

----------


## MGrubi

> nas mama imala troje i svi smo pili kozje mlijeko sa keksima od 6 tj, sa 3 smo jeli papice od voća, povrća i mesa i nitko od nas nema zdravstvenih ni psihičkih problema (a niti je imao)   , a već smo svi odrasli. P i ja sam svojoj djeci davala žličicu po žličicu žumanjka (domaćih kokica, jaje je još bilo toplo) sa 6 tj pa nadalje (vitamin D kapljice - fuj fuj!!) i uvela papice od 3 mj i ništa im ne fali


tvoja djeca, tvoji pokusi

----------


## cvijeta73

> Namirnice su bile prirodne, neprskane, krave nisu papale antibiotike , koke su imale prostora za nesti jaja, bake s placa nisu odvajale svoj dio koji neće tretirati otrovima od onog za prodaju...
> 
> Mene je zapravo strah kakva će biti ova, današnja generacija koja odrasta/hrani se prema staroj školi  :/


pa ne bi se baš s ovim složila...mama mi je kemičar i radi na kontroli pitke vode, i baš mi neki dan priča kako sad npr. traže tragove DDT-a u namirnivcama i hrani, da ne prelazi dozvoljene količine, a nekad (prije 20-30 godina) su se time šakom i kapom prskala polja, a da ne govorimo djecu u vrtićima, protiv uši...danas se uznemirimo (barem ja) zbog onih famoznih E - aditiva u hrani, a to je sve nula bodova pored količina koje su prije bile "dozvoljene" kad su se otkrile "blagodati" intenzivne poljoprivrede.

----------


## MalaSirena

> nas mama imala troje i svi smo pili kozje mlijeko sa keksima od 6 tj, sa 3 smo jeli papice od voća, povrća i mesa i nitko od nas nema zdravstvenih ni psihičkih problema (a niti je imao)   , a već smo svi odrasli. P i ja sam svojoj djeci davala žličicu po žličicu žumanjka (domaćih kokica, jaje je još bilo toplo) sa 6 tj pa nadalje (vitamin D kapljice - fuj fuj!!) i uvela papice od 3 mj i ništa im ne fali


Ako ćemo po toj logici - moja znanica je svojem djetetu sa 6 mjeseci dala jagode, med i sl. i ništ joj ne fali. Ja sam svojem s 10-11 mjeseci dala jednu domaću malinu pa je dobio gadnu urtikariju i dva dana dobio injekcije solumedrola.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## cvijeta73

> nas mama imala troje i svi smo pili kozje mlijeko sa keksima od 6 tj, sa 3 smo jeli papice od voća, povrća i mesa i nitko od nas nema zdravstvenih ni psihičkih problema (a niti je imao)   , a već smo svi odrasli. P i ja sam svojoj djeci davala žličicu po žličicu žumanjka (domaćih kokica, jaje je još bilo toplo) sa 6 tj pa nadalje (vitamin D kapljice - fuj fuj!!) i uvela papice od 3 mj i ništa im ne fali


sirovi žumanjak sa 6 tjedana??? zašto? fakat ne kužim...

----------


## iridana2666

i moje su jele jagode i med sa 6 mj

----------


## ms. ivy

pa čuj, svatko je odgovoran za svoje dijete.

ako postoje istraživanja koja nam govore nešto što se nije znalo prije 30 ili 50 godina, ako postoje na njima temeljene preporuke, i ako postoje mediji kojima možemo saznati daleko više nego naše mame ili bake koje su imale doktora i eventualno jednu knjigu... odgovoran roditelj će se potruditi informirati. 

no, što će s tim informacijama učiniti, opet je njegova stvar. u svakom slučaju treba biti spreman snositi posljedice svoje odluke.

----------


## MGrubi

> M.a.r.t.a prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> Namirnice su bile prirodne, neprskane, krave nisu papale antibiotike , koke su imale prostora za nesti jaja, bake s placa nisu odvajale svoj dio koji neće tretirati otrovima od onog za prodaju...
> 
> Mene je zapravo strah kakva će biti ova, današnja generacija koja odrasta/hrani se prema staroj školi  :/
> 
> ...


upotreba umjetnih gnjojiva je i dalje katastrofalno velika, a da ne spominjem pesticide, hebricide .... ali alternativa postoji zove se bio uzgoj u balansu sa prirodom, bez nepotrebne teške mehanizacije, stalnog prskanja ... tako jednostavno, tako dobro, poput dojenja naspram ad-a 

ali ... tu nitko ne zarađuje, nitko od kemijskih divova, nitko od prodaje strojeva ... nitko, samo poljoprivrednik

----------


## MalaSirena

> upotreba umjetnih gnjojiva je i dalje katastrofalno velika, a da ne spominjem pesticide, hebricide .... ali alternativa postoji zove se bio uzgoj u balansu sa prirodom, bez nepotrebne teške mehanizacije, stalnog prskanja ... tako jednostavno, tako dobro, poput dojenja naspram ad-a 
> 
> ali ... tu nitko ne zarađuje, nitko od kemijskih divova, nitko od prodaje strojeva ... nitko, samo poljoprivrednik



Hmmm... kak to misliš? Koliko se ja sjećam sa svojih ljetovanja na selu, poljoprivreda je vrlo naporan sport, a pogotovo ako nemaš mehanizaciju, a nekak mi se čini da niti poljoprivrednik u takvom sportu ne bi baš zaradio jer bi morao uložiti puno puno puno više svog rada, odn. platiti puno više ljudi.

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> upotreba umjetnih gnjojiva je i dalje katastrofalno velika, a da ne spominjem pesticide, hebricide .... ali alternativa postoji zove se bio uzgoj u balansu sa prirodom, bez nepotrebne teške mehanizacije, stalnog prskanja ... tako jednostavno, tako dobro, poput dojenja naspram ad-a 
> 
> ali ... tu nitko ne zarađuje, nitko od kemijskih divova, nitko od prodaje strojeva ... nitko, samo poljoprivrednik
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... kak to misliš? Koliko se ja sjećam sa svojih ljetovanja na selu, poljoprivreda je vrlo naporan sport, a pogotovo ako nemaš mehanizaciju, a nekak mi se čini da niti poljoprivrednik u takvom sportu ne bi baš zaradio jer bi morao uložiti puno puno puno više svog rada, odn. platiti puno više ljudi.


ako može baba od 70-ak g ili japanac od 60-ak ..
Vrt bez motike, Revolucija jedne slamke - to su knjige iskustva

razmisli samo o slavonskim šumama, njih nitko ne gnjoji, ne ore,  a pogledaj kako rastu

amazonska prašuma buja životom .. sve dok čovjek ne raskrči , posadi usjeve , pognjoji (otruje tlo i ubije život u njemu) sa umjetnim gnjojivom ... i za 2-3god imaš neplodnu pustinju

jesensko oranje je prva teška glupost, gornji sloj tla je aeroban (treba zrak) , i taman počne proces truljenja (stvaranje humusa) i prođe traktor i preokrene taj sloj u dubinu gdje , bez zraka ., svi ti korisni mikroorganizmi crknu i proces stvaranja humusa staje

----------


## MalaSirena

> ako može baba od 70-ak g ili japanac od 60-ak ..
> Vrt bez motike, Revolucija jedne slamke - to su knjige iskustva


Da, ali za koliko ljudi može uzgojiti ta baba od 70tak ili Japanac od 60tak godina??

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ako može baba od 70-ak g ili japanac od 60-ak ..
> Vrt bez motike, Revolucija jedne slamke - to su knjige iskustva
> 
> 
> Da, ali za koliko ljudi može uzgojiti ta baba od 70tak ili Japanac od 60tak godina??


oni mogu za sebe, imaju godina, japanac je ostvarivo urod jednak urodu na tretiranom tlu

biološka proizvodnja postoji, postoje i certifikati, i EKO certifikati

čovjek u snazi (radno sposoban) može proizvoditi i za "izvoz"
nisam 100% protivnik tehnike, nego samo suvišne tehnike
ja koristim npr. sustav navodnjavanja

kao i kod poroda: sve šta je nepotrebo je i štetno

----------


## MalaSirena

> MalaSirena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  MGrubi prvotno napisa
> ...


Ma, gle, sve ok, ali ljudi si generalno žele olakšati posao (naravno, ima izuzetaka), npr. babi se ne da plijeviti pa baci malo otrova i gotovo. Već je negdje, mislim, bila spika i o kravama - ljudima se ne isplati imati jednu kravu makar imaju svoje livade jer je to skupo i naporno i radije kupuju mlijeko makar bi mogli imati svoje domaće, netretirano.

----------


## MGrubi

ne postoji korov (štetna biljka), postoje samo biljke koje nam ne trebaju
korov se ne pljevi , ili ga prekriješ sijenom, ili ga pokosiš prije sjetve povrča, tako da povrče ga preraste i oduzme mu sunce

tlo ne smije biti golo

----------


## MGrubi

MalaSirena, idemo OT, ako hoćeš možemo dalje o ovome tu:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...366&highlight=
 :Wink:

----------


## MalaSirena

> MalaSirena, idemo OT, ako hoćeš možemo dalje o ovome tu:
> http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...366&highlight=


U pravu si, skužila sam tek sad da smo na podforumu DOJENJE   :Grin:  

(ja ti stvarno, ali stvarno nemam blage veze o poljoprivredi, osim što sam godinama ljetovala na selu kod rodbine pa tako i sudjelovala u poljoprivrednim poslovima   :Grin:  )

----------


## znatizeljna

> nas mama imala troje i svi smo pili kozje mlijeko sa keksima od 6 tj, sa 3 smo jeli papice od voća, povrća i mesa i nitko od nas nema zdravstvenih ni psihičkih problema (a niti je imao)  , a već smo svi odrasli. P i ja sam svojoj djeci davala žličicu po žličicu žumanjka (domaćih kokica, jaje je još bilo toplo) sa 6 tj pa nadalje (vitamin D kapljice - fuj fuj!!) i uvela papice od 3 mj i ništa im ne fali





> i moje su jele jagode i med sa 6 mj


 :? 

A zašto se imaš potrebu hvaliti sa takvim stvarima?
Samo da isprovociraš ili da nam pokažeš kako se nisi ni pokušala educirati i ponosna si na to?
Ovakve stvari ne podnosim...jer ima onih lako povodljivih koji će vidjeti ovako nešto i pomisliti: Pa ako njenoj djeci ništa ne fali, zašto i ja ne bi tako sa svojom? I ode sav trud uzalud...
Da zaključim...Ja sam Maši sa 1,5 mjesec davala isključivo cicu, sa 3 mjeseca isključivo cicu, sa 6 mjeseci isključivo cicu, sa 14 mjeseci najviše cicu i ništa joj ne fali.

----------


## Ariens

> Da zaključim...Ja sam Maši sa 1,5 mjesec davala isključivo cicu, sa 3 mjeseca isključivo cicu, sa 6 mjeseci isključivo cicu, sa 14 mjeseci najviše cicu i ništa joj ne fali.


potpis (osim imena) i nastavak:
... sa 16 mjeseci najvise cicu...i sve ostalo sto je zdravo za nju  :Wink: .

----------


## iridana2666

> iridana2666 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nas mama imala troje i svi smo pili kozje mlijeko sa keksima od 6 tj, sa 3 smo jeli papice od voća, povrća i mesa i nitko od nas nema zdravstvenih ni psihičkih problema (a niti je imao)  , a već smo svi odrasli. P i ja sam svojoj djeci davala žličicu po žličicu žumanjka (domaćih kokica, jaje je još bilo toplo) sa 6 tj pa nadalje (vitamin D kapljice - fuj fuj!!) i uvela papice od 3 mj i ništa im ne fali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ne hvalim se draga, glupo je uopće da si to i pomislila, ja imam drukčiji pristup odgoju i hranjenju svoje djece i samo hoću ukazati na različitosti. To što dojiš, cijenim i ako ste ti i tvoja bebica sretne i zadovoljne super! I draga, educirala sam se ja itekako, ali sam pristupila dječjoj ishrani na drugi način. Baš kao što je već netko rekao - moja djeca, moj izbor. Ne cjepidlačite! Zar ne smije postojati netko tko ima različita razmišljanaj i načine a da ga ne pokušavate pribiti na zid  :?   :Mad:

----------


## cvijeta73

> ne hvalim se draga, glupo je uopće da si to i pomislila, ja imam drukčiji pristup odgoju i hranjenju svoje djece i samo hoću ukazati na različitosti. To što dojiš, cijenim i ako ste ti i tvoja bebica sretne i zadovoljne super! I draga, educirala sam se ja itekako, ali sam pristupila dječjoj ishrani na drugi način. Baš kao što je već netko rekao - moja djeca, moj izbor. Ne cjepidlačite! Zar ne smije postojati netko tko ima različita razmišljanaj i načine a da ga ne pokušavate pribiti na zid  :?



pa daj onda barem objasni- zašto? ok da tvojoj djeci nije ništa, ali nije mi jasno zašto bebu koja nema još niti 2 mjeseca hraniti s jajem. to pak još nisam nigdje čula pa niti u "Vaše dete i vi"- iz 60 i neke...

----------


## MGrubi

najbolji izvor D-vitamina je sunce, tako dobiven D-vitamin je puno bolji i ravnomjernije se raspoređuje u tijelu
ja nisam davala D-vitamin, ali zato sam osiguravala direktno sunčanje 15 min/dnevno , dovoljno je preko kože lica (zima)
D-vitamin se skladišti u masnom tkivu i zato nije bitno ako nije baš svaki dan sunčan, a ni oblaci nisu problem , jer te zrake šibaju kroz njih

ja nisam davala D-vitamin kapi, ne zbog okusa (navikne se dijete) nego zbog mogućih nuspojava

osim toga ne volim sintetičke vitamine

----------


## iridana2666

> najbolji izvor D-vitamina je sunce, tako dobiven D-vitamin je puno bolji i ravnomjernije se raspoređuje u tijelu
> ja nisam davala D-vitamin, ali zato sam osiguravala direktno sunčanje 15 min/dnevno , dovoljno je preko kože lica (zima)
> D-vitamin se skladišti u masnom tkivu i zato nije bitno ako nije baš svaki dan sunčan, a ni oblaci nisu problem , jer te zrake šibaju kroz njih
> 
> ja nisam davala D-vitamin kapi, ne zbog okusa (navikne se dijete) nego zbog mogućih nuspojava
> 
> osim toga ne volim sintetičke vitamine


iz istog razloga sam ja davala žumanjak i svaki dan odlazila u šetnju po barem sat vremena. Nemam se ja kome što izjašnjavati. Ja vas ne pitam zašto vi dojite    :Razz:   i uistinu mi je mrsko kad ljudima kažem da nisam htjela dojiti svoju djecu (imam pravo izbora!!!) pa onda vidim ovo  :?  :/   :Mad:  , zato prestanite cijepati dlake jer svatko ima svoje razloge.

----------


## MGrubi

ako je bebina koža bila izložena suncu/dnevnom svjetlu svaki dan, davanje žumanjaka je bilo u potpunosti nepotrebno
a uzevši u obzir da je to jedna jako alergena namirnica, usuđujem se reči da si imala više sriče nego pameti (kako moja baba kaže)

----------


## koryanshea

> (imam pravo izbora!!!)


samim time sto si ti to izabrala ne znaci da je to bio dobar izbor. osim toga, i tvoje dijete bi trebalo imati pravo izbora.

i bas mi nije jasno zasto uopce postas takve stvari - hvaljenje preranom nadohranom gdje se ocito okupljaju ljudi koji se bore protiv iste (*jer je stetna*)? :? kao da dodes na forum, ne znam, ljubitelja pasa i pocnes se hvalit kako ti svog psa drzis u dvoristu na lancu i da sta su oni poludili sto svoje pse drze u kuci i vode u "skole" za pse.

pa sta se cudis sto dobivas lose reakcije, kad fakat provociras.

----------


## Sirius Black

Iridana, imaš pravo izbora, ali imaš sreće što takav izbor nema nikakve posljedice. Nitko ne kaže da će se dijete sigurno razboljeti ako počneš s preranom dohranom i ima puno onih kojima ništa nije. Ali činjenica je da takva prehrana nosi veći rizik za dijete. 
Isto kao što ne znači da ako si pušač da ćeš sigurno oboljeti od raka. Moja kolegica je cijelu trudnoću pušila i to je isto bila njena odluka i nije se morala nikome opravdavati. Bebač nije imao nikakvih problema i ona sad tvrdi da su sve te priče o štetnosti pušenja glupost jer njenom klincu ništa nije.  I koliko ljudi puši cijeli život pa su zdravi.
Ja si takav izbor ne mogu priuštiti jer smo MM i ja alergičari, ja imam i AD, ima ga i beba u blažem obliku. Najveći razlog zbog kojeg isključivo dojim je strah od bolesti i alergija.

----------


## mikka

nije ni meni bas jasno, iridana, kaj hoces postici. ovo nije bas slucaj "svatko ima svoje metode i razloge". kao da se ja hvalim sto vozim 150 km/h tamo gdje je dozvoljeno 60 ili sto sam probala sve droge "pa mi nije nista" (ili bolje, "kaj mi fali"  :Wink:  ). jbg, neke su stvari dokazano stetne. to sto spadamo u sretnike kojima slucajno nije nista (za svoje cure ces tek vidjeti), nije bas za neku pohvalu.

hm, ovo nije post u mom stilu. ne znam sta mi bi.

----------


## Ifigenija

Mislim da je pretjerano i besmisleno povlačit vremenske granice kad je ok da se počne dohrana  - ovo ide ideje da se povuče granica na 12 mjeseci. Sigurno ne treba šopat dijete koje leži ko kukac na leđima sarmom i palačinkama, ali ja mislim da bi moje dijete mene zaklalo i pojelo da nije dobio priliku jesti krutu hranu cijelu godinu dana.

To se trgalo, to je vikalo, to se dočepavalo mrvica s poda kad je moglo - samo da dobije jest, i ne sjećam se da je pljuvao, frktao ili nešto - sretno i zadovoljno jeo, i sisao, sve skupa, od prve žličice. S nekih devet mjeseci je dobio neke keksiće od ****-a i čim je smandrljao komadić, rukicama je lupao po stolu - nedvojbeno je tražio - još. I dobio je još, pa još, pa još... Ma koliko istraživanja mogla pokazati ovo ili ono, ipak dijete zna što mu kaže želudac, i mozak i tak. Nismo mi baš neki aparati kojima treba dobar manual, i to je to; puno smo složeniji od toga i vjerujem da je dobar potez ići za time da osluškujemo svoje tijelo, i tijelo svoje djece. Vjerujem da se scene sa sarmom u prvoj godini dana, ili juhicom po rođenju ne bi događale da slušamo svoj glas... i isto tako ne bismo išli u besmislene ekstreme tamo gdje to nije potrebno. Ako ćemo po istraživanjima i knjigama, opet će nas naša djeca držat za sulude kretene.

----------


## leonisa

ja se jezim na argument "sta nama/vama fali".
zapravo, meni to nije ni argument. to je fraza koju koristi netko u situaciji kad nema argumenata.

----------


## Paulita

> ja se jezim na argument "sta nama/vama fali".
> zapravo, meni to nije ni argument. to je fraza koju koristi netko u situaciji kad nema argumenata.


X

----------


## kahna

Jednostavno ne mogu vjerovati što se tu svašta napisalo :? 
*iridana2666* - iskreno se nadam da je sve ovo što si napisala šala  :Sad:  .
Ne razumijem takvo razmišljanje i odbijanje znanstveno dokazanih činjenica. Kako o prehrani djeteta tako i šire.

Mislim, prije 30 - 40 godina se trudnoća dokazivala RTG-om (kao nije štetan). 
Danas kada je znanstveno dokazano da šteti - trudnicama je strogo zabranjen ulazak blizu RTG aparata, a kamoli da bi ju netko poslikao.
 Pa te ja lijepo pitam dali i tu ne vjeruješ znanstvenicima i medicini ili?
Ma joj, nemam riječi. Samo mogu zaključiti da je sreća što su ti djeca ok i iskreno ih žalim. 
Također potpisujem *MGrubi* sve do jedne riječi.
Bolje da ne nastavljam jer bi mogla svašta napisati   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## elizabet20

a zasto se zivcirate cure???
to je njezina stvar,nek daje svom djetetu sta god hoce i koliko hoce,ako je odlucila dati jaje djetetu od 2 mj onda je valjda i spremna na posljedice ako ce ih biti.

----------


## elizabet20

ali me iskreno interesira ZASTO jaje?

----------


## iridana2666

> Jednostavno ne mogu vjerovati što se tu svašta napisalo :? 
> *iridana2666* - iskreno se nadam da je sve ovo što si napisala šala  .
> Ne razumijem takvo razmišljanje i odbijanje znanstveno dokazanih činjenica. Kako o prehrani djeteta tako i šire.
> 
> Mislim, prije 30 - 40 godina se trudnoća dokazivala RTG-om (kao nije štetan). 
> Danas kada je znanstveno dokazano da šteti - trudnicama je strogo zabranjen ulazak blizu RTG aparata, a kamoli da bi ju netko poslikao.
>  Pa te ja lijepo pitam dali i tu ne vjeruješ znanstvenicima i medicini ili?
> Ma joj, nemam riječi. Samo mogu zaključiti da je sreća što su ti djeca ok i iskreno ih žalim. 
> Također potpisujem *MGrubi* sve do jedne riječi.
> ...

----------


## kahna

> ali me iskreno interesira ZASTO jaje?


Ma i meni nije jasno  :?  :?  
Koliko sam skužila sirovo :shock:

----------


## kahna

> ne, vjerujem sebi i svom instinktu. Nisam im davala sarme ni punjene paprike s 6 tjedana, *rekla sam samo 1 malu kafenu žličicu žumanjka u jednu (obično jutarnju) bočicu dnevno.* Uvela sam rižolino (razrijeđeni) i Plasmon kekse sa neka 3 mjeseca u večernju bocu, a sa hranom sam počela oko 4 mj. I još nešto, a o tome sam već pričala na forumu pred dosta vremena, starija mi je decidirano počela odbijati mlijeko sa 4 i pol mjeseca, a isto to piše u njenom zdravstvenom kartonu. Bila sam s njom kod pedice i pokušala ju nahraniti bočicom pred njom (bilo je vrijeme hranjenja i tako smo se dogovorile da ću doći) i vrištala je i vrištala, odgurivala bočicu da je pedica rekla da odavno nije vidjela da dijete tako vrišti i odbija hranu. Onda sam izvadila kašicu od jabuke i udavila se malena u njoj. Ja sam bila na čudu i nisam znala što ću, na što mi je pedica dala par dobrih savjeta i toga sam se pridržavala. Identična priča mi se ponovila sa mlađom. Da dijete bude gladno, ako neće mlijeko? Gutala je tu hranu kao da je to nešto najslađe što postoji. Moja starija, D. je sa 2 godine jela veću porciju od mene, a bogme je i mlađa na najboljem putu ( nemaš ju što vidjet'). Ali već smo OT pa više neću komentirati.


Možda joj je smetalo jaje u mlijeku :/ 
Jesi o tome razmišljala?

----------


## iridana2666

> ne, vjerujem sebi i svom instinktu. Nisam im davala sarme ni punjene paprike s 6 tjedana, *rekla sam samo 1 malu kafenu žličicu žumanjka u jednu (obično jutarnju) bočicu dnevno.* Uvela sam rižolino (razrijeđeni) i Plasmon kekse sa neka 3 mjeseca u večernju bocu, a sa hranom sam počela oko 4 mj. I još nešto, a o tome sam već pričala na forumu pred dosta vremena, starija mi je decidirano počela odbijati mlijeko sa 4 i pol mjeseca, a isto to piše u njenom zdravstvenom kartonu. Bila sam s njom kod pedice i pokušala ju nahraniti bočicom pred njom (bilo je vrijeme hranjenja i tako smo se dogovorile da ću doći) i vrištala je i vrištala, odgurivala bočicu da je pedica rekla da odavno nije vidjela da dijete tako vrišti i odbija hranu. Onda sam izvadila kašicu od jabuke i udavila se malena u njoj. Ja sam bila na čudu i nisam znala što ću, na što mi je pedica dala par dobrih savjeta i toga sam se pridržavala. Identična priča mi se ponovila sa mlađom. Da dijete bude gladno, ako neće mlijeko? Gutala je tu hranu kao da je to nešto najslađe što postoji. Moja starija, D. je sa 2 godine jela veću porciju od mene, a bogme je i mlađa na najboljem putu ( nemaš ju što vidjet'). Ali već smo OT pa više neću komentirati.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Možda joj je smetalo jaje u mlijeku :/ 
> Jesi o tome razmišljala?


Mislim da uopće ne čitaš što pišem - rekla sam 1 (JEDNU) kafenu žličicu, JEDNOM dnevno u jutarnju bočicu, NE u SVAKU

----------


## kahna

> kahna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				ne, vjerujem sebi i svom instinktu. Nisam im davala sarme ni punjene paprike s 6 tjedana, *rekla sam samo 1 malu kafenu žličicu žumanjka u jednu (obično jutarnju) bočicu dnevno.* Uvela sam rižolino (razrijeđeni) i Plasmon kekse sa neka 3 mjeseca u večernju bocu, a sa hranom sam počela oko 4 mj. I još nešto, a o tome sam već pričala na forumu pred dosta vremena, starija mi je decidirano počela odbijati mlijeko sa 4 i pol mjeseca, a isto to piše u njenom zdravstvenom kartonu. Bila sam s njom kod pedice i pokušala ju nahraniti bočicom pred njom (bilo je vrijeme hranjenja i tako smo se dogovorile da ću doći) i vrištala je i vrištala, odgurivala bočicu da je pedica rekla da odavno nije vidjela da dijete tako vrišti i odbija hranu. Onda sam izvadila kašicu od jabuke i udavila se malena u njoj. Ja sam bila na čudu i nisam znala što ću, na što mi je pedica dala par dobrih savjeta i toga sam se pridržavala. Identična priča mi se ponovila sa mlađom. Da dijete bude gladno, ako neće mlijeko? Gutala je tu hranu kao da je to nešto najslađe što postoji. Moja starija, D. je sa 2 godine jela veću porciju od mene, a bogme je i mlađa na najboljem putu ( nemaš ju što vidjet'). Ali već smo OT pa više neću komentirati.
> ...


Čitam,čitam i ne vjerujem.
Pa i jednom dnevno je dovoljno da ti se nešto zgadi ako ne valja. Zar ne?
Ne, ozbiljno-možda joj je stvarno smetalo i tako si je riješila problem.
Pamte oni svašta, samo što mi mislimo kak niš ne znaju.
Npr. Moj Luka zna da će ga tata nosati kad dođe s posla tako da se uredno počne derati kad ga vidi na vratima.
Ako mu ne priđe -dere se i gleda prema vratima   :Laughing:  . A ja  8)

----------


## elizabet20

a zasto si joj davala tu jednu zlicicu jajeta na dan u mlijeko?

----------


## elizabet20

a zasto si joj davala tu jednu zlicicu jajeta na dan u mlijeko?

----------


## Trina

> ja se jezim na argument "sta nama/vama fali".
> zapravo, meni to nije ni argument. to je fraza koju koristi netko u situaciji kad nema argumenata.


Ali stvarno nam ništa nije bilo.Zašto bi to bio izgovor kad nemaš argumenata?Ja sam jedna od hrpe djece 70 ih (i prije i poslije) koje su odrasle na najobičnijem kravljem mlijeku(od rođenja),na keksima,na naranči i limunu sa 2 mj,kasnije na paštetama i salamama.I da,ništa mi nije bilo niti imam ikakve posljedice od toga.Koji su tvoji argumenti za te činjenice?

Ja ne kažem da trebamo sad živjeti po principima iz 50- ih jer rastemo,razvijamo se i učimo.Ali činjenica je da nam ništa nije bilo iako smo se hranili nikako,po današnjim standardima.

Ko kaže da za 20 godina neće doći do otkrića da predugo dojenje ipak ne valja ili da su današnje tablice dohrane bezvrijedne,kao i hrana koja je zatrovana i nikakva?Oćeš tada reći:"Ajme majko,pa jadno moje dijete kako se hranilo" ili ćeš reći ."Ja sam radila tako i tako jer je tad to bilo popularno a mojoj djeci ništa nije bilo od toga".

----------


## Trina

I mislim da na ovom forumu ima premalo iskrenih,većina se povodi za masom i piše ono što drugima odgovara.Ni meni nije jasan Iridanin način ali cijenim iskrenost,za dosta njih znam da u stvarnom životu rade totalno suprotno onome što pišu.Ali to sad nema veze sa ovom temom

----------


## leonisa

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja se jezim na argument "sta nama/vama fali".
> zapravo, meni to nije ni argument. to je fraza koju koristi netko u situaciji kad nema argumenata.
> 
> 
> Ali stvarno nam ništa nije bilo.Zašto bi to bio izgovor kad nemaš argumenata?Ja sam jedna od hrpe djece 70 ih (i prije i poslije) koje su odrasle na najobičnijem kravljem mlijeku(od rođenja),na keksima,na naranči i limunu sa 2 mj,kasnije na paštetama i salamama.I da,ništa mi nije bilo niti imam ikakve posljedice od toga.Koji su tvoji argumenti za te činjenice?


ako me se bas poteze za jezik....odhranjena sam od dana prvog na nekoj formuli cudnog slova i broja, na caju sa saharinom, klasicnoj dohrani 70ih....sa 13mj. sam prvi put zavrsila u bolnici na 10 dana, ne zelis znati koje su mi sve pretrage probavnog sustava radili.
sa 3-4 sam bila na ciraskoj dijeti.
nisam imala cir.
no probavni sustav mi je tako izgledao.
koliko sam sluzi pokakala, s koliko krvi... i koliko puta sam povracala....dan danas za mene je povracanje ko voznja bicikla.

no sada kad pogledam, sta mi fali?
 8) 

i naravno, moja anamneza je malo "ekstremna" no da i nije, i da mi stvarno nista ne fali/nije falilo, zasto se za svoje dijete treba zadovoljiti time? zasto ne teziti visemu i boljemu?
tada su nasi roditelji radili najbolje sto su mogli i umijeli. po preporukama i tadasnjim "otkricima".
danas se zna vise. danas se zna bolje. cemu ignorirati ta (sa)znanja na ustrap djece?

taj "savjet" se odnosi na sve, ne samo na dohranu.

u vase vrijeme porodiljni je trajao maksimalno 6mj.
i sta vam fali?
i vi ste dobili po guzi.
i sta vam fali?
i vi ste generacija sa kljucicem oko vrata.
i sta vam fali?

itd itd

----------


## leonisa

> Ko kaže da za 20 godina neće doći do otkrića da predugo dojenje ipak ne valja ili da su današnje tablice dohrane bezvrijedne,kao i hrana koja je zatrovana i nikakva?Oćeš tada reći:"Ajme majko,pa jadno moje dijete kako se hranilo" ili ćeš reći ."Ja sam radila tako i tako jer je tad to bilo popularno a mojoj djeci ništa nije bilo od toga".


upravo tako.
tada su radili najbolje sto su mogli.
mi radimo najbolje sto mozemo.
i nasa djeca ce raditi najbolje sto ce moci.

no kad se dogodi slucaj da se namjerno ignoriraju danasnje preporuke sa idejom vodiljopm "a sta nama fali" po meni je ili nedostatak stvarnog znanja ili argumenata.

jer oprosti, ako se danas zna da probavni sustav nije sazrio dovoljno da prihvati sa 3mj. ista osim (majcinog) mlijeka, argument "sta meni fali" majke koja djetetu od 3 mjeseca daje limun, jaje, jagodu, spek...ne stoji. ne govori nista. ne govori cak niti "ja mislim da je who vjetropir i da su to sve gluposti".

ako me razumijers.

----------


## Anci

> argument "sta taj "savjet" se odnosi na sve, ne samo na dohranu.
> 
> u vase vrijeme porodiljni je trajao maksimalno 6mj.
> i sta vam fali?
> i vi ste dobili po guzi.
> i sta vam fali?
> i vi ste generacija sa kljucicem oko vrata.
> i sta vam fali?
> 
> itd itd


Potpisujem.
Možeš dodati i sjedalice. I "učenje" hodanja. I hodalice......
Ali, zaista, čemu forsirati nešto ako se _zna_ da je štetno?

----------


## leonisa

jos nesto...



> [.Ali činjenica je da nam ništa nije bilo iako smo se hranili nikako,po današnjim standardima.


draga, mi smo jos mlade. nismo odzivjeli i prozivjeli ni pola svog zivota.

a vec se vidi alarmantni porast srcanih oboljenja, alergija, dijabetesa, pretilosti, visokog tlaka....  :Sad:

----------


## Danka_

> Ali stvarno nam ništa nije bilo.Zašto bi to bio izgovor kad nemaš argumenata?Ja sam jedna od hrpe djece 70 ih (i prije i poslije) koje su odrasle na najobičnijem kravljem mlijeku(od rođenja),na keksima,na naranči i limunu sa 2 mj,kasnije na paštetama i salamama.I da,ništa mi nije bilo niti imam ikakve posljedice od toga.Koji su tvoji argumenti za te činjenice?


i ja sam jedna od hrpe djece iz 70-ih

1985. sam oboljela od jedne autoimune bolesti, poslije jos od jedne. buduci da su radjene pretrage kojima se pokusalo utvrditi nosim li to u genima, pa se nista nije naslo, jedna od pretpostavki je da je kod mene prerano izlaganje proteinima kravljeg mlijeka uzrok autoimunog napada.

----------


## Trina

Po toj logici ljudi koji danas imaju 60,70 i koji su većinom cicali do 4,5 godine danas bi trebali biti ekstra zdravi ljudi.Tvoj slučaj je takav,što ne znači da  i neko dojeno dijete neće imati još gorih problema.Hoću samo reći da ja osobno ne volim nikakve ekstreme,za mene je zlatna sredina stvarno zlatna.Niti se slijepo pridržavam današnjih "pravila" niti promoviram ono prastaro

----------


## dinna

> jos nesto...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Trina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...


Baš sam htjela reći, ako ćemo i sa 70, 80 moći reći "vidi, ništa nam nije", to će biti nešto...
I, sumnjam da itko može reći da je POTPUNO zdrav, a to već dosta govori...

----------


## leonisa

> Po toj logici ljudi koji danas imaju 60,70 i koji su većinom cicali do 4,5 godine danas bi trebali biti ekstra zdravi ljudi.Tvoj slučaj je takav,što ne znači da  i neko dojeno dijete neće imati još gorih problema.Hoću samo reći da ja osobno ne volim nikakve ekstreme,za mene je zlatna sredina stvarno zlatna.Niti se slijepo pridržavam današnjih "pravila" niti promoviram ono prastaro


nisam to namjeravala reci, vec ono sto je napisala nakon tebe dinna.

ali da, Lea ima vitalnu i zdravu prababu, nadam se da cu i ja jednom imati praunucad 8)

----------


## koryanshea

> Po toj logici ljudi koji danas imaju 60,70 i koji su većinom cicali do 4,5 godine danas bi trebali biti ekstra zdravi ljudi.


e! pa pogle kolko penzica imamo... :Smile:  vise nego klinaca...
a oni su uglavnom dojeni, a medicina je bila tu da im pomogne. a nama... :/



> Tvoj slučaj je takav,što ne znači da  i neko dojeno dijete neće imati još gorih problema.


naravno, i to je tocno za sve nas. u pojedincima mozemo traziti primjere, ali od njih ne mozemo izvodit zakljucke.
ali ono sto istrazivanja na sirokoj populaciji (jer su tolki milijuni papali svasta umjesto maminog mlijeka) pokazuju da djeca koja nisu dojena puno cesce oboljevaju od ovoga, onoga, alergija, bleble, svi znamo pjesmicu.
istrazivanja kazu da zene koje nisu dojile oko 2 godine (ne nuzno jedno dijete, nego ukupno vrijeme dojenja) imaju puno veci rizik od raka dojke.
zasto je TAKO lako prihvatiti taj poprilican rizik za svoje dijete, a i za sebe? tako lako donijeti odluku koja ce jednog dana VJEROJATNO narusiti kvalitetu zivota tvog djeteta?

razumijem sve - nisam znala, zeznila me patronazna/pedijatar, izgubila sam mlijeko, mali nije dobivao dovoljno na tezini (i sve ostalo sto proizlazi iz neinformiranosti), pa medicinske i socijalne razloge... ali "NECU" ne razumijem i mislim da tome NECU nije mjesto na podforumu o dojenju :/

---------------------
moj primjer: mama je dojila sestru, mene nije (ne znam zasto). ja sam od srednje skole bolezljivica (zapuse vjetar i ja legnem doma s upalom grla) i imam neke sitne alergije. seka zadnjih 6 godina nije vidila doktoricu (al ima kvarljive zube! mora da je od majcinog mlijeka...  :Razz: )

----------


## Trina

Gle,ja sam ZA dojenje,sve skupa dojila sam skoro 3 godine svoju djecu.Meni ne trebaš objašnjavati prednosti dojenja,ja ih znam.Mene živcira s.ranje po svemu od prije a veličanje svega danas.Imam osjećaj da se ovdje žene natječu koja će odgojiti dijete bez klasičnih pomagala za bebe(bočice,dude,pelene,kolica i tisuću drugih stvari) .

----------


## Danka_

Trina, ja razumijem sto zelis reci, ali jednostavno ti ne stoji recenica "hranjeni smo kravljim mlijekom, pa kaj nam fali"

fali nam stosta, ne svima, ali eto. moja majka bi dala sve na svijetu da ja budem zdrava (a i ja bih imala neusporedivo jednostavniji zivot). ali sad ne moze vise nista promijeniti.

----------


## leonisa

Trina, ja ne komentiram tudje postupke. daleko od toga.
svatko radi kako misli da najbolje umije i zna.
ja komentiram frazu/opravdanje/razlog/stagod "a sta meni/tebi/nama/vama fali".

----------


## Trina

> istrazivanja kazu da zene koje nisu dojile oko 2 godine (ne nuzno jedno dijete, nego ukupno vrijeme dojenja) imaju puno veci rizik od raka dojke.


Ovo moram komentirati.Neznam na temelju čega su došli do tog zaključka ili se samo radi o slučajnosti ali sve žene koje znam ( aznam ih nažalost dosta) imaju bar troje,četvero djece i svi su dojeni bar godinu dana.Tako da mi te statistike i istraživanja uopće nisu jasni.

Danka,za sebe mogu reći da sam jela kravlje i nije mi ništa.Zasad.Moji mater i otac su se othranili na onom prženom brašnu i isto su oboje zdravi.Ne znam što da ti kažem,moji primjeri idu meni u korist,statistike možda nekom drugom

----------


## koryanshea

Trina   :Love: 
ja samo pokusavam objasnit zasto nam tolko oci ispadaju na Iridanine postove. i mislim da na ovom podforumu imamo pravo na taj shiz  :Smile: 

a mame koje se "natjecu" - pa nek se natjecu. bar su sve te stvari odlucile odbacit zato sto znaju na koji nacin bi inace mogle nastetiti djeci. mislim da je to potpuno jednaka logika kao i za dojenje. ali ja jos nisam naletila na topice gdje te mame prodikuju gdje prodici nije mjesto.

sto se tice raka dojke, ocito se radi o slucajnosti. netko mora biti i na rubu krivulje. 
upises u google "breastfeeding breast cancer" dobit ces.. pa, ovo.  svi kazu isto. iako nije jasno kako i zasto, svi su suglasni da dojenje smanjuje rizik od raka dojke. meni laiku to skroz zvuci logicno al necu u detalje smijat ce mi se neko  :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

> danas.Imam osjećaj da se ovdje žene natječu koja će odgojiti dijete bez klasičnih pomagala za bebe(bočice,dude,pelene,kolica i tisuću drugih stvari) .


sto znaci klasicna pomagala za djecu?
odkad klasicna?
kuzis

prije 200 godina nije ih bilo, prioje 1000 takodjer
a znas zasto
zato sto je dijete imalo majku uzase, uvijek,nosila ga je, dojila kad je htio, spavali su skupa...nisu se majke trebale vratiti na radno mjesto udaljeno od djeteta a netko se drugi brinuo za dijete..

e , sad, na ovom se forumu, pa i ovoj udruzi skupile majke koje vecinom misle da je djetetu potrebna majka a ne neke zamjene za majku, za dojku, za majcino drustvo....vracamo se izvorima u tom slucaju jer smatramo i osjecamo da je to ispravno, da je prerano odvajanje majke i djeteta (pogotovo tek rodjenog) stetno...i tako dalje...

ustvari, svjesne smo nekih prednosti iskonskog nacina majke prirode, hormona i slicnoga...a i iza nas, tj naseg razmisljanja stoje i znanstvene cinjenice...

al se ne natjecemo...nismo zato tu, niti zato pisemo, niti zato volontiramo u rodi...

----------


## Danka_

cuj, ne radi se samo o statistici, nego o mehanizmu na razini molekula

kravlji proteini imaju nezgodnu osobinu da nisu bas idealni za prehranu beba, jednostavno su preveliki. ljudski organizam ih prepoznaje kao uljeza, i pocne proizvoditi antitijela koja su nazalost pogubna za odredjeni tip stanica u nasem vlastitom organizmu i eto vraga. 

super je da ste ti i tvoja familija zdravi za razliku od mene, ali jednostavno ne stoji tvoja recenica "mi u 70-im hranjeni kravljim mlijekom i nista nam nije". mozes reci "ja hranjena kravljim pa zdrava jos uvijek" (kao sto si se poslije ispravila), ali ne znam sto time dokazujes, nije neki argument. (sad ces ti reci da niti moj primjer nije argument za dojenje, ali ja ga ni ne navodim kao argument za dojenje, nego samo kao ilustraciju da tvoja tvrdnja - o tome kako prehrana kravljim mlijekom nije stetna - nije istinita, bar ne za mene, barem tako tvrdi medicina.)

ni na kraj pameti mi nije zastrasivati majke koje ne doje, naravno da je zdravlje djeteta rezultat mnogih faktora, i naravno da samo po sebi dojenje nije garancija da ce dijete biti zdravo. ali neke stvari se znaju i glupo je zmiriti pred njima. i misliti da se ono lose dogadja samo drugima  :Wink:

----------


## Danka_

isprika, zaboravila sam citirati Trinu, njoj sam se obratila

----------


## Trina

> zato sto je dijete imalo majku uzase, uvijek,nosila ga je, dojila kad je htio, spavali su skupa...nisu se majke trebale vratiti na radno mjesto udaljeno od djeteta a netko se drugi brinuo za dijete..


Kako ti romantično gledaš na ovo.A to ustvari nije tako,mislim da djeca nikad nisu bila bliže mami kao danas.Pogotovo u stara vremena.Žene nisu išle na posao ali su imale polja a djeca su čuvala sama sebe.Teško da se tada koja mama zamarala oće dojit svakih pola sata ili tri,jeli dijete emotivno zadovoljno,fali li mu nježnosti isl..

Ja i vi smo na istoj strani ustvari.

----------


## Trina

A moj post je bio za Zrinku

----------


## Trina

> Gle,ja sam ZA dojenje,sve skupa dojila sam skoro 3 godine svoju djecu.Meni ne trebaš objašnjavati prednosti dojenja,ja ih znam..


Danka,citiram vlastiti post da se ne ponavljam

----------


## maria71

> I mislim da na ovom forumu ima premalo iskrenih,većina se povodi za masom i piše ono što drugima odgovara.Ni meni nije jasan Iridanin način ali cijenim iskrenost,za dosta njih znam da u stvarnom životu rade totalno suprotno onome što pišu.Ali to sad nema veze sa ovom temom


kaj ima i takvih ?

----------


## Trina

Moram vas pozdraviti,večeras ću imati vremena za pisanje.Inače,da me se nebi krivo shvatilo,ja uživam u svim vašim postovima i puno sam naučila uz vas.  :Love:

----------


## maria71

otpili ti mene na finjaka  :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## zrinka

> Ja i vi smo na istoj strani ustvari.


znam   :Love:

----------


## anchie76

Ljudi (kao vrsta) se imaju tendenciju praviti pametni.. pa eto otkriju nesto pa misle da su pametniji od Boga/prirode.  Pa se onda s vremenom pokaze kako to bas i nije bilo dobro (no odredjeno vrijeme mora proci da bi se posljedice uvidjele).

Tako i s tom dohranom.  Bili smo superpametni, pa smo zakljucili da je adaptirano bolje od majcinog, da dohrana treba poceti s 2-3 mjeseca itd.  DA bi naravno s vremenom skuzili da i nismo bili bas tak pametni kako smo mislili da jesmo.. pa se eto skuzilo da adaptirano nije ni do koljena majcinom, pa se dohrana pomakla na 6 mjeseci itd.  I ja sam sigurna da ce se i nama nasa djeca smijati, ali vjerujem da je to zato jer ce oni pocinjat dohranu sa 12 mjeseci.  Jer koliko god da zabrijali u "naprednost", na kraju dodjemo do toga da je ipak bolje bilo ono kako je nekad bilo i polako dolazimo do toga.  Sigurno s vremenom nece biti dokazano da je najbolje poceti s dohranom s 2 mjeseca.  Nema sanse.  Osim ako se ljudska vrsta ne bude modificirala do te mjere da joj probavni sustav bude zrel s 2 mjeseca.  Sad ZNAMO zasto nije dobro uvodit dohranu s 2 mjeseca, u 60-tim i 70-tim to nismo znali.  Znanost nije to znala pa smo mislili da nije niti bitno - bolje sarma od majcinog mlijeka, ne?

A argument "vidi mene nista mi nije".  Je da, i ja bi to mogla reci - nista mi nije.  Ali vec moja najbolja frendica to ne bi mogla reci jer ima ulcerozni kolitis, ili moj frend koji ne tolerira kravlje mlijeko, ili x mojih prijatelja koji imaju gastritis, poviseni tlak itd itd itd.
Tak da to bas i nije neki argument, jer iznimke uvijek postoje.

----------


## iridana2666

*koryanshea* što kažeš na ove slučajeve:
Mama moje jako dobre prijateljice ima 5-oro djece (već su svi odrasli, najmlađi ima sad 22 godine), ona je dojila SVU djecu. Dok ne bi rodila slijedeće, dojila je ovo prvo, a najmlađeg sina dojila je do skoro 8 godina  :shock: . Ja bi došla u posjetu svojoj prijateljici, mali bi došao iz škole i prikeljio sa mami na sisu  :shock: . Žena je prošle godine bila na operaciji raka dojke i još nije prošla cijelu kemoterapiju. Pitanje je da li će se izvući.
Moja bivša šogi (imam ih 5), najstarija, dojila je svo svoje 5-oro djece i sin joj je umro od neke bolesti u 7-oj godini (neću sad ulaziti u priču), a najmlađa kći joj ima astmu.
Moja druga šogi, isto dojila svo troje djece, najstariji joj ima teški oblik astme, srednji sin dermatitis i svi pate od ADHD.
Moja mama dojila mene 6 tjedana jer se toliko, nakon poroda, morala vratiti na posao. Nema nuspojava. Moja sestra i moj brat nisu dojeni. Moja seka je priča za drugi topic (iako sumnjam da ću ju ikad ispričati zbog nekih ovdje jer bi se opet drvljem i kamenjem na moju pokojnu mamu pa vam ne dam to zadovoljstvo   :Mad:  ). Moj brat, ne samo što nije dojen nego to dijete, od svoje prve godine (pred 4 dana je napunio 24) nije stavio u usta komadić voća ili povrća. Jedino povrće su mu krumpir i mrkva - NIKAD to dijete nije bilo bolesno. Danas je sa završenim pomorskim fakutetom, nautičkog smjera, upisan postdiplomski (diplomirao u roku, jedan među 3 najbolja na faksu), simultao završio logistiku i menagement, predaje u srednjoj školi jedan od težih predmeta i sad je primljen na jedno vrlo visoku poziciju u jednu jako poznatu internacionalnu firmu kao velika mlada nada. 
Dakle?

----------


## Imga

ja bih rekla da je sve ovo što si nabrojala prije stvar genetike nego prehrane u dječjoj dobi

----------


## koryanshea

> *koryanshea* što kažeš na ove slučajeve:


kazem da 1) nema smisla izvlacit zakljucke iz pojedinacnih primjera 2) mora netko biti i na rubu krivulje i 3) nije dojenje jedini faktor u svim tim stvarima.
ali na genetiku npr. ne mozes utjecati, dok na dojenje mozes. i mozes nas prestat razuvjeravat jer nas razuvjerit neces ... :/

----------


## mikka

znam i ja cugera koji je umro sa toliko zdravom jetrom da doktori nisu mogli vjerovati da je covjek uopce pio, i pusaca koji je sa 80 poceo pusiti kubanke jer su mu obicne cigare preslabe (zdrav je kao dren). ali mislim da to nisu primjeri za kojima se treba povoditi. kaj njima fali? nis, osim kaj je ovaj jedan slucajno mrtav. drugi je ziv, pusi i uziva.

ali ne bum dala malom da cuga da ima zdraviju jetru, niti da pusi da mu se razviju pluca, jel.

----------


## zrinka

glede dojenja i raka dojke, postoje brojne studije koje povezuju dojenje sa smanjenim rizikom za rak dojke...

dojenje sluzi kao jedan oblik prevencije od raka dojke

recimo
sa:http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/teme.asp?id=29




> "Dojenje je protektivni faktor i reducira nastanak raka dojke u žena ispod 40 godina, a vjerojatno i kod starijih žena" - rezultat je studije islandskih znanstvenika, kao i priopćenje udruzenja za borbu protiv raka (Cancer Society).
> 
>  Ova studija je uključivala 80.000 žena, praćenih u okviru akcije ranog otkrivanja raka dojke između 1979. i 1995. godine. Znanstvenici su u okviru studije uspoređivali ponašanje u svezi dojenja kod 993 pacijentice kod kojih se razvio rak dojke i 9.729 kontrolnih slučajeva, gotovo istovjetnih drugih bitnih karakteristika, odnosno rizičnih faktora.
> 
>  Osamdeset i četiri pacijentice koje su dobile rak dojke bile su mlađe od 40 godina u trenutku postavljanja dijagnoze, a izravna komparacija i analiza pacijentica koje nisu dobile rak dojke pokazuje inverznu asocijaciju izmedju trajanja dojenja i nastanka raka dojke, odnosno sniženje rizika nastanka raka dojke za oko 30% u žena koje su dojile. U ostalih pacijentica je također nađena negativna asocijacija nesto slabijeg trenda. Pozitivan efekat dojenja i smanjeni rizik od nastanka raka dojke se održava ukoliko je žena bilo kada u svom životu dojila.
> 
>  Autori sugeriraju potrebu sprovođenja daljnih studija u ovom pravcu i definiranje utjecaja dojenja kod pacijentica s genetski povišenim rizikom za nastanak raka dojke.
> 
> Am. J Epidemiol 2001 Jul 1; 154 (1):37-42


zatim
http://www.zzjzvpz.hr/izbor/aktualno/mamma.htm



> Rizični čimbenici za nastanak raka dojke:
> 
> - genetski: srodnici 1. reda s oboljelom od raka dojke, rana menarha, rana menopauza, kasni prvi porod, izostanak dojenja ili kratko razdoblje dojenja djeteta, trajanje reprodukcijskog perioda i broj menstrualnih ciklusa
> - okolišni: izloženost ionizirajućem zračenju, povećan unos masnoća u prehrani, povećana konzumacija alkohola, pušenje, stres, tjelesna neaktivnost i učestale traume dojke



http://www.plivazdravlje.ba/?section...id=7250&show=1



> Žene s povećanim rizikom obolijevanja od raka dojke zbog mutacija na genu po imenu BRCA1 mogu ovaj rizik znatno smanjiti dojenjem.  
> 
> Istraživanje kanadskih znanstvenika iz Centra za istraživanje ženskog zdravlja u Torontu je pokazalo da je učinak dojenja najjači kod žena koje su sveukupno u životu dojile više od 12 mjeseci. 
> 
> Kod njih su izgledi za obolijevanje od raka dojke bili 60% manji. 
> 
> Zaštitni učinak dojenja je bio znatno jači kod žena koje su zbog mutacija na genu BRCA1 imale znatno veći rizik obolijevanja nego kod žena koje nisu imale povećani rizik. 
> 
> U istraživanju je sudjelovalo 965 žena oboljelih od raka dojke te isti broj zdravih ispitanica.



http://www.plivazdravlje.hr/?section...how=1&id=16380



> Dojenje smanjuje rizik za rak dojke
> Istraživanje znanstvenika s University of Southern California sugerira kako dojenje pruža široku zaštitu od razvoja raka dojke.  
> 
> Nova studija je pokazala kako žene koje rađaju nakon 25. godine života imaju manji rizik obolijevanja od raka dojke ako doje svoju djecu. 
> 
> U ranijim istraživanjima je utvrđeno da žene koje odgađaju porod za razdoblje nakon navršene 25. godine života imaju veće izglede za obolijevanje od raka dojke nego žene koje rađaju prije 25. godine. 
> 
> Znanstvenici dodaju kako su ovi nalazi važni zbog sve većeg broja žena koje rađaju i nakon 30. godine života.



http://www.geapula.hr/karcinom/



> Poznati su rizični čimbenici za rak dojke, na neke možemo utjecati (fleksibilni) a na neke ne (fiksni). Čimbenici na koje možemo utjecati su: 
> 
> tjelesna težina 
> nerađanje 
> kasni prvi porod (iza 30. godine) 
> izloženost radijaciji 
> dugotrajno nadomjesno liječenje estrogenima (više od 8-10 godina) 
> oralna kontracepcija u kasnijoj reproduktivnoj dobi 
> duljina dojenja

----------


## cvijeta73

trina, ja se nekako slažem s tobom - ne razumijem dosta forumašica ovdje koje dramatiziraju oko jednog keksa ili jedne kole ili ostavljanja djece baki,koja će im, ne daj bože, skuhati hrenovku za ručak. ne razumijem, komentiram, ali niti ne osuđujem. 

smatram da se mi izuzetno kvalitetno hranimo, ja i muž obožavamo kuhati (i jesti), kuhamo uglavnom mediteransku kuhinju, i to svakodnevno, ne kupujemo uopće junk i iz tog razloga me nerviraju komentari tipa ...ja svom djetetu nikad ne bi dala šećerić u kafiću da na miru mogu popiti kavu...e ja bi. 

i neću tvrditi da MM ima ulcerozni kolitis zbog receptura kakve se protežu kroz ovaj topik (sve, osim jaja u mlijeku) jer ne znam...

ali banalizirati nešto  tako prirodno i tako savršeno kao što je dojenje...e tu, kao i pred tisuću drugih stvari, možemo samo šutiti i skinuti kapu dolje prirodi i biti sretni jer smo se, uz pomoć tehnike i tehnologije, uspjeli približiti tom savršenstvu, ali ga nikad nećemo dosegnuti...

----------


## iridana2666

> iridana2666 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *koryanshea* što kažeš na ove slučajeve:
> 
> 
> kazem da 1) nema smisla izvlacit zakljucke iz pojedinacnih primjera 2) mora netko biti i na rubu krivulje i 3) nije dojenje jedini faktor u svim tim stvarima.
> ali na genetiku npr. ne mozes utjecati, dok na dojenje mozes. i mozes nas prestat razuvjeravat jer nas razuvjerit neces ... :/


ništa te ja, draga moja, ne uvjeravam već samo iznosim primjere iz moje svakidašnjice. TI MENE uvjeravaš u svoje stavove, a neću ih prihvatiti baš kao ni ti moje i pustiti ću svoje kćeri da hrane i odgajaju svoju djecu kako one hoće (baš kako je moja mama pustila mene). Da li će ih dojiti do 18-te ili uopće neće, da li će im davati sarmu kad napune 3 mj ili ne - njihova stvar.
Je li ti to samu sebe nešto uvjeravaš, nešto si dokazuješ ili uistinu se držiš svojih stavova kao pijan plota i ne prihvaćaš raznolikosti? Trebala bi ići u Indiju, Bangladeš, Pakistan gdje sam ja bila jedno mali milion puta i vidjela kolike su raznolikosti pa bi možda i ovu banalnu stvar barem priznala, ne moraš ju prihvatiti -a to je da svatko ima svoju pamet. A biti pametan znači priznati i tolerirati tuđa mišljenja i postupke.

----------


## mikka

hm, ako cemo bas tako, i pedofili misle da ono kaj rade nije bed, i serijski ubojice.. da budem ekstremna. pa ne bus bas prihvatila njihova misljenja i postupke, jel.

a za ne mijesanje u tude postupke se slazem. i ja bum pustila svoju kcer da radi kak hoce, pa makar i radila onak kak ja mislim da nije ispravno.

----------


## MalaSirena

> zrinka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> zato sto je dijete imalo majku uzase, uvijek,nosila ga je, dojila kad je htio, spavali su skupa...nisu se majke trebale vratiti na radno mjesto udaljeno od djeteta a netko se drugi brinuo za dijete..
> 
> 
> Kako ti romantično gledaš na ovo.A to ustvari nije tako,mislim da djeca nikad nisu bila bliže mami kao danas.Pogotovo u stara vremena.Žene nisu išle na posao ali su imale polja a djeca su čuvala sama sebe.Teško da se tada koja mama zamarala oće dojit svakih pola sata ili tri,jeli dijete emotivno zadovoljno,fali li mu nježnosti isl..
> 
> Ja i vi smo na istoj strani ustvari.


U ovome bih se složila s Trinom, a ostaci toga vide se i danas, pogotovo na topicima gdje se žalimo na svoje roditelje i svekije jer je djecu odgajala zajednica ili u krajnjem slučaju bake i djedovi jer su mame, logično, bile mlađe i mogle više potegnuti na drugim poslovima.

----------


## Trina

> trina, ja se nekako slažem s tobom - ne razumijem dosta forumašica ovdje koje dramatiziraju oko jednog keksa ili jedne kole ili ostavljanja djece baki,koja će im, ne daj bože, skuhati hrenovku za ručak. ne razumijem, komentiram, ali niti ne osuđujem. 
> 
> smatram da se mi izuzetno kvalitetno hranimo, ja i muž obožavamo kuhati (i jesti), kuhamo uglavnom mediteransku kuhinju, i to svakodnevno, ne kupujemo uopće junk i iz tog razloga me nerviraju komentari tipa ...ja svom djetetu nikad ne bi dala šećerić u kafiću da na miru mogu popiti kavu...e ja bi. 
> ...


Baš na to sam mislila.I ja sam za dojenje,za kvalitetan odgoj,za zdravu prehranu itd ali u mom slučaju sve ovo nije isključivo (osim dojenja prvih 6 mj).Iako pazim kako mi se djeca hrane,ja im ne branim slatkiše ni krokije ni čipseve,ali ja te stvari ni ne kupujem.Znači,kad dobiju i kad ima u kući oni smiju jesti.Meni je manja šteta od toga nego od branjenja svega pa na kraju djetetu načiniš štetu u drugačijem smislu-odrasta sa osjećajem da je drugačije od drugih a mislim da je to nešto najružnije što mali čovjek može doživjeti.Pa možeš ti učiti dijete koliko je sve to nezdravo i bezveze,on će opet to htjeti i osjetiti se izoliranim od druge djece kad se nađe u društvu.Ja sam i protiv batina pa su mi djeca ipak dobila po guzici i ne mislim da sam pogriješila jer kad stvari postanu opasne a dijete ne kuži i dalje radi po svom,za mene je to bio način da se zaustavi.Znači,to nije moja odgojna metoda ali se događalo.Znam da zbog ovoga neću biti simpatična većini na ovom forumu  :Grin:  


I da,i ja dam šećer da mogu popiti u miru kavu iako sam i to izbacila iz svoje rutine jer je popiti kavu s njima nemoguće.

----------


## MGrubi

> Znači,to nije moja odgojna metoda ali se događalo.


ovo je poricanje
to je bio (nadam se) dio tvoje odgojne metode

dijete uči primjerom, svaki tvoj postupak je primjer
izlemati kad ti digne tlak (uzrok nebitan, ne opravdava sredstvo) znači da je društveno prihvatljivo udariti drugog (slabijeg) čovjeka kad te naljuti
?

danas čitam u Jutarnjem da oko 28% ex-djece (tj. odraslih ljudi) fizički i verbalno matletira svoje onemoćale roditelje, a kod nas je "odgoj prema batini" u jako visokom %
mene ta povezanost uopće ne čudi: kako siješ tako češ žnjati

----------


## Trina

> izlemati kad ti digne tlak (uzrok nebitan, ne opravdava sredstvo)


Kad bi ih ja lemala kad mi dignu tlak bilo bi to više puta na dan.Ali nije.

----------


## koryanshea

> ništa te ja, draga moja, ne uvjeravam već samo iznosim primjere iz moje svakidašnjice.


i sta pokusavas postic tim primjerima? na podforumu o dojenju? s onim _dakle?_ na kraju?

ti me mozda nisi nista uvjeravala ali ja sam se osjecala uvjeravano da se pretjeruje s velicanjem dojenja (ja mislim da dojenje uopce ne treba velicat  :Saint: ). nisi to morala izgovorit (tj. istipkat) da bi ta poruka bila poslana.

a da su ti se slucajno kod djece pojavili neki zdravstveni problemi bilo bi ti zao sto nisi dojila. ja te nista ne uvjeravam, cijelo vrijeme te pokusavam shvatit ali mi fakat ne ide.



> Trebala bi ići u Indiju, Bangladeš, Pakistan gdje sam ja bila jedno mali milion puta


 :?   :Laughing:

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> izlemati kad ti digne tlak (uzrok nebitan, ne opravdava sredstvo)
> 
> 
> Kad bi ih ja lemala kad mi dignu tlak bilo bi to više puta na dan.Ali nije.


definicija učestalosti leži u oku žrtve
da me MM samo jednom udre, za njega bi to bilo "samo jednom", za mene bi to bilo "jednom previše"

kužiš

postoje pametni ljudi koji su pisali knjige temeljem iskustva i znanja o nenasilnom odgoju, o odgoju koji pristupa djetetu onakvim kakvim jest: čovjek vrijedan poštivanja

sve šta ti treba je malo volje i članska iskaznica u grad. knjižnici
jedna (po meni) inspirativni intervju:
http://www.zarez.hr/117/zariste3.htm

----------


## iridana2666

> iridana2666 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ništa te ja, draga moja, ne uvjeravam već samo iznosim primjere iz moje svakidašnjice.
> 
> 
> a da su ti se slucajno kod djece pojavili neki zdravstveni problemi bilo bi ti zao sto nisi dojila. ja te nista ne uvjeravam, cijelo vrijeme te pokusavam shvatit ali mi fakat ne ide.
> 
> 
> ...


prije svega, molim te da kvotaš rečenice do kraja. Ne vidim ništa smiješno to što sam bila milion puta u tim zemljama, već taj tvoj komentar govori sve o tebi   :Smile:   riječi sasvim suvišne, kultura na zavidnom nivou  8) 

drugo - moj odgovor na ovo:




> a da su ti se slucajno kod djece pojavili neki zdravstveni problemi bilo bi ti zao sto nisi dojila.


NE, NE i NE i NIKAD mi neće biti žao

sretno sa dojenjem i daljnjom edukacijom i kuturnom uzdizanju   :Grin:   8) 

ovo je moj komentar na tvoje stavove   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## iridana2666

> iridana2666 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ništa te ja, draga moja, ne uvjeravam već samo iznosim primjere iz moje svakidašnjice.
> 
> 
> a da su ti se slucajno kod djece pojavili neki zdravstveni problemi bilo bi ti zao sto nisi dojila. ja te nista ne uvjeravam, cijelo vrijeme te pokusavam shvatit ali mi fakat ne ide.
> 
> 
> ...


prije svega, molim te da kvotaš rečenice do kraja. Ne vidim ništa smiješno to što sam bila milion puta u tim zemljama (bila sam tamo poslovno), a i već taj tvoj komentar govori sve o tebi   :Smile:   riječi sasvim suvišne, kultura na zavidnom nivou  8) 

drugo - moj odgovor na ovo:




> a da su ti se slucajno kod djece pojavili neki zdravstveni problemi bilo bi ti zao sto nisi dojila.


NE, NE i NE i NIKAD mi neće biti žao

sretno sa dojenjem i daljnjom edukacijom i kulturnom uzdizanju   :Grin:   8) 

ovo je moj komentar na tvoje stavove   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Trina

> Trina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  MGrubi prvotno napisa
> ...


MGrubi,moja djeca nisu žrtve.

----------


## MGrubi

žrtva je prejak izraz
a kako da nazovem onog tko dobiva fizičku/emocionalnu bol od strane jače osobe?

----------


## koryanshea

> Ne vidim ništa smiješno to što sam bila milion puta u tim zemljama (bila sam tamo poslovno), a i već taj tvoj komentar govori sve o tebi


o meni govori to, da mi je istovremeno presmjesno ali i nejasno zasto si smatrala vaznim naglasiti da si ti tamo isla mali milijon puta.
moram li i ja otic mali milijon puta? hocu li ista naucit ako odem samo triput?  :Smile: 



> NE, NE i NE i NIKAD mi neće biti žao


...nikad ne reci nikad mi nije bas najdraza poslovica ali nekad mi bas lijepo sjedne.

ja se nisam smijala tvojim stavovima, ja sam se samo nadala da cu mozda razumjeti al evo kad ne ide, ne ide...
hvala na lijepim zeljama.

----------


## znatizeljna

*koryanshea* apsolutno te potpisujem. Ova cijela saga  "zašto ne dojim i ponosna sam na sebe" je pretužna i meni apsolutno neshvatljiva.

----------


## koryanshea

> ništa te ja, draga moja, ne uvjeravam već samo iznosim primjere iz moje svakidašnjice.


uh skoro mi je promaklo, lijepo si mi svasta odgovorila na moj post ali si preskocila jedino pitanje koje se u njemu nalazilo (okej malo umjetnicki formulirano  :Smile: )... a mene zbilja zanima tvoj odgovor...



> i sta pokusavas postic tim primjerima? na podforumu o dojenju? s onim _dakle?_ na kraju?

----------


## koryanshea

> *koryanshea* apsolutno te potpisujem. Ova cijela saga  "zašto ne dojim i ponosna sam na sebe" je pretužna i meni apsolutno neshvatljiva.


da je htjela da ju shvatimo shvatile bi mi. ja sad shvacam da, ustvari, nema potrebe za uzrujavanjem jer ne shvacam neku nepoznatu osobu s ovog foruma. ne shvacam u nekim stvarima ni svoju najbolju prijateljicu pa ju ne pilam oko toga po citave dane (doduse ni ona mene ne provocira... :/)
 :Smile:

----------


## mama courage

> zrinka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> zato sto je dijete imalo majku uzase, uvijek,nosila ga je, dojila kad je htio, spavali su skupa...nisu se majke trebale vratiti na radno mjesto udaljeno od djeteta a netko se drugi brinuo za dijete..
> 
> 
> Kako ti romantično gledaš na ovo.A to ustvari nije tako,mislim da djeca nikad nisu bila bliže mami kao danas.Pogotovo u stara vremena.Žene nisu išle na posao ali su imale polja a djeca su čuvala sama sebe.Teško da se tada koja mama zamarala oće dojit svakih pola sata ili tri,jeli dijete emotivno zadovoljno,fali li mu nježnosti isl..


upravo to. baš mi je moj 84-godišnji djed nedavno pričao da je njega u biti odgojila najstarija sestra. mama je uvijek bila toliko zauzeta poslom,... po kući i u polju, vrtu, i problematičnim mužem... sve što je naučio i svu nježnost je dobio od najstarije sestre, koja se odrekla svog školovanja da bi mogla drugoj djeci (a bilo ih je 6 živih) biti na "usluzi". onda je onako sjetno dodao: mislim da se moja mama tek odmorila kad je umrla. 




> Imam osjećaj da se ovdje žene natječu koja će odgojiti dijete bez klasičnih pomagala za bebe(bočice,dude,pelene,kolica i tisuću drugih stvari) .


točno. a dokaz tome su mnogobrojni topici s famoznim: POSTROJIMO SE... sad će netko reći da postoji i postrojimo se na jednoroditeljskim il na dohrani, al kad se na dohrani nejedači postroje, onda još vidiš da je cilj stvoriti potporu među "supatnicima" i razmjeniti iskustva, naći rješenja... što se baš za postrojimo bezdudaši ne može reći. što je tu cilj, osim čistog hvalisanja.




> da je htjela da ju shvatimo shvatile bi mi.


a zar postoji neki poseban razlog da bas vi koji ne shvaćate je morate shvatiti ?  :?  vi ste kao neki bitan faktor ? jel to ona stremi k apsoluciji ?

----------


## koryanshea

> a zar postoji neki poseban razlog da bas vi koji ne shvaćate je morate shvatiti ?  :?  vi ste kao neki bitan faktor ? jel to ona stremi k apsoluciji ?


pa i kazem - sto bi ju uopce morala shvatit? ja sam htjela, jer eto... znatizelja, upoznavanje drugih gledista (taj "neću dojit i neću reć ni jedan konkretan razlog zasto" me i dalje fascinira), širenje vidika, razumijevanje tudjih motiva i stoga izbjegavanje konflikata iiiiiiiiiiii tako dalje.  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

> [što se baš za postrojimo bezdudaši ne može reći. što je tu cilj, osim čistog hvalisanja.


mozda potpore, takodjer?

mozda da se vidi da u ovom svijetu u kojem je navodno nemoguce zivjeti bez bocice i dudice, to ipak moguce.

mozda da oni koji svakodnevno zive pod pritiskom kulture dude i bocice vide da se moze obraniti od nje i da se, malo po malo, vraca kultura dojenja. i da u toj zelji nisu sami.

da, taj topic nije topic hvalisanja- "vidi me, uspijeli smo", taj topic je topic potpore onima koji zele uspijeti.  :Wink:  


topic, sve moje rodine majice- postrojite se je topic hvalisanja....i promocije  :Grin:

----------


## Trina

MGrubi,moja najdraža poslovica je-Lako je tuđim ku..em mahati  :Grin:  .Pa te ja pozivam,budući da smo jako blizu,da dođeš kod mene na par dana i provedeš ih sa mojom starijom djecom.Tek onda ću razmisliti o ovome što govoriš,zasad mi je sve to čista glupost i laprdanje o nečemu što iskusila nisi.

----------


## Trina

A da ne ispadne da ogovaram vlastitu djecu,moram reći da su oni ko blizanci,povezani do boli,strašno,strašno inteligentni,mudri,smiješni,veseli, razigrani,živi,živi,živi do nevjerojatnih razmjera.Kad su odvojeni to su savršena djeca.Kad su skupa to treba izdržati.Tada sva ta živost,sva mudrost i inteligencija+užitak u berekinstvu dolazi do izražaja i malo tko bi ostao imun na ono što su oni zajedno u stanju napraviti.

Ne želim se pravdati nikome jer meni iskreno nije žao što oni znaju što znači dobiti po guzici (niti se brinem oće imat traume zbog toga jer znam da neće),želim ti dati do znanja da sa malenom curicom koja je stara kao moj sin ti nemaš pojma o čemu govoriš  :Razz:

----------


## cvijeta73

> [ a dokaz tome su mnogobrojni topici s famoznim: POSTROJIMO SE... sad će netko reći da postoji i postrojimo se na jednoroditeljskim il na dohrani, al kad se na dohrani nejedači postroje, onda još vidiš da je cilj stvoriti potporu među "supatnicima" i razmjeniti iskustva, naći rješenja... što se baš za postrojimo bezdudaši ne može reći. što je tu cilj, osim čistog hvalisanja.


a što fali hvaljenju? pogotovo na takvim topicima gdje nikoga ništa niti ne pitaju, niti osuđuju, niti pametuju. meni svaki put kad mi neka mama kaže "blago tebi, ti imaš mlijeka, ja sam izgubila mlijeko kad je beba imala 2 mjeseca" dođe da se pohvalim zašto imam mlijeka, ali šutim jer mi ne pada dolijevati sol na ranu kad je već ionako kasno. pa mogu se valjda negdje i pohvaliti? i osobno nemam ništa protiv duda i bočica, sa J sam sve koristila i on je lijepo cicao do 14 mjeseci. sa M ništa od toga ne koristim jer ma bilo strah da ćemo poremetiti cicanje i sad imam pravu cico-ovisnicu koja sve pokušaje uvaljivanja boce i dude (od strane baka, mama i sl) zdušno odbija, grize i nema pojma što bi s time. i neka je tako.

----------


## mama courage

> da, taj topic nije topic hvalisanja- "vidi me, uspijeli smo", taj topic je topic potpore onima koji zele uspijeti.


onda ti odavno nisi čitala taj topic.




> a što fali hvaljenju?


ništa, dapače, al onda stoji dokaz trininoj tvrdnji.

----------


## zrinka

kad kazem vracamo se izvorima, mislim na prirodne instikte i povjerenje u njih, u prirodne procese, u zensku snagu, u snagu zene pri porodu, u igru hormona koji svaki ima svoje mjesto, svoje vrijeme i svoj cilj, u snagu naseg tijela da proizvodi najbolju mogucu hranu za svoje dijete, u kolicinama koje su mu potrebne, koje dijete samo regulira i da ga hrani u periodu kad dijete najintezivnije raste....
zar to nije cudo?

i zar nije zlocin sto su nam servirali umjesto toga? zar nije zlocin sto nas po porodu odvajaju od nasih tek rodjenih beba? zar nije zlocin staviti zenu u polozaj kukca kad radja, ne dati joj da mrdne, vikati na nju u tim trenucima, ne dat joj jesti ni piti, uvesti joj kateter i dati joj klistir - samo zato sto se to tu radi, bez ikakvog logicnog objasnjenja?

zar borba za bolje uvjete nije civilizacijska borba za osnovna ljudska prava?

----------


## elizabet20

..da,ali mozda netko ne zeli roditi prirodno,zbog drugih razloga,i vjerujem u onu da ako nesto zarko zelis i izborit ces se za to!?!
mislila sam da ako netko zeli roditi kako zeli moze se izboriti za to
nemoze tebi nitko spiciti drip u bolnici ako ti to izricito naglasis
da neces drip
ili moze?????????

----------


## koryanshea

> ili moze?????????


 moze  :Sad:

----------


## MGrubi

> elizabet20 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ili moze?????????
> 
> 
>  moze


može:
-reči da je to samo infuzija da dehridriraš
- koristiti emocionalnu ucjenu: optužba da ugrožavaš dijete
- lagati da je nužan jer je porod postao problematičan
...

----------


## kahna

Opet sam danas doživila šok. (Ujedno da se i vratimo na temu).
Dakle danas, ne prije 20 - 30 god.
U posjet su nam došli prijatelji s malom bebom (mali je star 3 mj.). Ulaze u kuću i komentiraju kako je bebač gladan. 
Mislim ja - sad će mu zmučkat flašicu,jer znam da je odustala od dojenja jer kako je rekla: previše ju bole ragade, a i ''nema mlijeka'',kadli vraga - vadi ona kašicu i hrani ''velikog'' dečka. 
Samo sam kao znatiželjno pitala: ''Pa kaj već jede kašice?'' :?  :?  :? 
A tata će ponosno: ''Pa da!!!! Sa 2 mj i tjedan dana je probao prvu!''.  :shock: 
Tako su djelovali ponosni na njega i sebe da se iz aviona vidijelo kako doslovno nemaju pojma što rade svom djetetu.
Nisam imala snage, niti volje, a niti prava išta komentirati. Tako sam bila jadna i razočarana.   :Crying or Very sad:  
Možda ružno zvuči, ali kad sam čula da ne doje bilo mi je jaaaako žao, ali sada, nakon ovoga, ih samo gledam kao ''promašeni slučaj''. Mislim ono: Nema pomoći.
Nebi ništa rekla da nemaju dostupne informacije ali obadvoje su komp. manijaci.Ona čak i radi nekaj s kompjuterima i non stop vise na internetu. Ali očito se bave krivim stvarima.
Eto sam sam to htjela podjeliti s Vama.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## elizabet20

mgrubi,pa kaj su oni u stanju lagati?????????lagati da daju nesto ako netreba?nemogu vjerovati!!
mislim ja cu biti u drugom porodu puno pametnija naravno,pa to je i iskustvo uostalom u kojem puno naucis!
ali ja nebi dala da mi ga daju makar govorili da je infuzija,voda,zrak,kaj god...

----------


## mama courage

:Rolling Eyes:  pa to ni pas s maslom ne bi pokus'o!




> pa kaj su oni u stanju lagati?????????


naravno, svi lječnici su lažljivi i pogani profiteri i vrše sotonističke obrede nad rodiljama. zar to nisi znala ?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Lutonjica

> nemoze tebi nitko spiciti drip u bolnici ako ti to izricito naglasis 
> da neces drip


prošvrljaj po podforumu Priče s poroda

----------


## elizabet20

pa iskreno,cula sam za par malo bolesnih primjera ali ovak nesto nisam mislila da rade!tamo di sam ja rodila su bili ok,mislim jedna krava od doktorice me poslala u radjaonu da sam otvorena 1 prst,a kaj ces u tom trenu nisam znala kaj cu jer sam bila zbbunjena ali da mi to sad napravi reagirala bi sigurno.
pa nemogu ti na silu nekaj napraviti
mogu rec da nisam bila bas informirana s mojim 1 porodom ali sam se sada bome nacitala i puno sam pametnija kaj se svega toga tice
al zadovoljna sam porodom svojim bez obzira na medikalizaciju.

----------


## MGrubi

> pa to ni pas s maslom ne bi pokus'o!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				pa kaj su oni u stanju lagati?????????
> 			
> ...


nisu svi, ali dr.-ovi ka ona sa topica "ne tako bajan Vž" spada u sumnjivu skupinu sposobnih na nešto takvo

ili ti misliš da su svi humanisti, preotple osobe pune razumjevanja ... i sve tako rozo?

----------


## kahna

Nhf, ali malo ste puuuuuno OT.   :Grin:

----------


## elizabet20

pa nisam bas taaako naivna.ali da skuzim da je neki ofrnji doktor,kao sto ima pedica sadasnjih ,pa otisla bi nekom drugom i rjeseno!!!nebi dopustila da je netko bezobrazan prema meni i takve stvari..

----------


## Lutonjica

> pa nemogu ti na silu nekaj napraviti


mogu i to, ali se rjeđe desi
češće je da te psihički dotuku, pa pristaneš na sve

i ne, nisu 


> svi lječnici lažljivi i pogani profiteri i vrše sotonističke obrede nad rodiljama


poznajem ih nekoliko fantastičnih   :Love:

----------


## elizabet20

pa moj je bio fantastican pa se malo cudim ovome

----------


## Lutonjica

> ali da skuzim da je neki ofrnji doktor,kao sto ima pedica sadasnjih ,pa otisla bi nekom drugom i rjeseno!!!nebi dopustila da je netko bezobrazan prema meni i takve stvari..


držim te za riječ!
gdje planiraš drugi porod?
jedva čekam priču    :Grin:

----------


## Lutonjica

> pa moj je bio fantastican pa se malo cudim ovome


stvarno pročitaj "ne tako bajan varaždin"

----------


## elizabet20

ja sam rodila u vinogradskoj i tamo mi je i jedan prekrasan dok vodio trudnocu.pa vjerovatno cu i drugi put
cekaj malo tek sam nedavno rodila di cu odma drugo  :Laughing:

----------


## elizabet20

jesam,nazalost  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
koma,ima svega

----------


## linolina

> zrinka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> zato sto je dijete imalo majku uzase, uvijek,nosila ga je, dojila kad je htio, spavali su skupa...nisu se majke trebale vratiti na radno mjesto udaljeno od djeteta a netko se drugi brinuo za dijete..
> 
> 
> Kako ti romantično gledaš na ovo.A to ustvari nije tako,mislim da djeca nikad nisu bila bliže mami kao danas.Pogotovo u stara vremena.Žene nisu išle na posao ali su imale polja a djeca su čuvala sama sebe.Teško da se tada koja mama zamarala oće dojit svakih pola sata ili tri,jeli dijete emotivno zadovoljno,fali li mu nježnosti isl..
> 
> .


Slažem se, daleko smo mi bili od tog ideala nježnosti, na faksu sam čitala neki rad o obitelji na Balkanu prije 100 godina, to je jedna strana povijesti koje nema u čitankama , ona intimna, svakodnevna "nevažna",  ženska.. više me je to zgrozilo nego opisi ratova...Ma kakva nježnost i potrebe slabijih (žena, djece, bolesnih), ako nedaj Bože ne bi rodila muško dijete, ajme je bila takva sudbina nevjeste i njenih kćeri...U mojoj obitelji (a korijeni su mi baš u dijelu gdje se dosta okrutno živjelo) su mi pričali kako su ih vezali za nogu za krevet kad su prohodali, po pola dana, (jer je polje bilo daleko....a krava i zemlja nisu mogli čekati-nije bilo porodiljnog, trebalo se preživjeti), samo su bogati imali taj privilegij da žene ostaju kući...

----------


## mujica

> bio je to veliki pokus, sa žrtvama
> pa sad znamo svašta:
> - obično kravlje mlijeko može izazvati želudčano krvarenje i anemiju
> - zato i imamo tablicu dohrane (zabilježene su % alergije na neke namirnice s obzirom na dob)
> - zato znamo da se gluten može tek nakon 8mj, jer ranije može izazvati doživotnu bolest: celkaliju 
> - zato znamo zašto je važno isključivo dojenje prvih 6mj
> ....
> 
> zahvaljujući žrtvama tog pokusa  :/


 :Smile:  
Mene je mama dojila manje od mjesec dana.
Nakon toga su me nastavili hraniti sa svježim mlijekom susjedove krave  :Smile:  
Kad je krava ostala bređa, susjed nije to rekao mojim roditeljima, da ne prestanu kupovati mlijeko, pa sam sam zbog teških proljeva (valjda uzrokovanih prevelikom količinom masnoća i hormona u mlijeku) završio u bolnici. Nakon toga su me nastavili hraniti mlijekom s placa.
I opet nisam invalid ni nakaradan. Čak znam tipkati na računalu.
A koliko vidim, znate i svi ostali koji se ovdje zgražate nad time što niste dojeni 6 mjeseci.
Daklem, sve je relativno......  :Grin:

----------


## mujica

> Tako su djelovali ponosni na njega i sebe da se iz aviona vidijelo kako doslovno nemaju pojma što rade svom djetetu.


Nisam "doma" u ovoj temi, pa bih molio objašnjenje, ako nije problem.... Kaj mu rade?

----------


## MGrubi

nemoj suditi samo po sebi

ima onih koji su pali kao "žrtve" takvog načina hranjenja, pa zahvaljujući njima danas znamo puno više kao npr. da čisto kravlje mlj. može kod male bebe izazvati želudč. krvarenje sa kobnom posljedicom, i zato znamo da imaš samo dvije opcije: majčino ili adaptirano
....

----------


## Cubana

> ...I opet nisam invalid ni nakaradan. Čak znam tipkati na računalu.
> A koliko vidim, znate i svi ostali koji se ovdje zgražate nad time što niste dojeni 6 mjeseci.
> Daklem, sve je relativno......


Jel ti to ozbiljno?
Nisu nekad ni cijepili protiv HBV-a, ni HiB-a... I većini nam ništa nije bilo. Al nekima je.

----------


## Sirius Black

I MM je hranjen kravljim mlijekom, mama ga uopće nije dojila. I nije invalid ni nakaradan, ali ima alergije na svu moguću hranu i probavni sustav mu je totalno sj...n.

----------


## Sirius Black

Nisam napisala do kraja, pobjeglo mi je...

Ja sam dojena mjesec dana uz adaptirano, imam AD, alergična sam na hranu,  i na sve moguće alergene koji napadaju dišne puteve. I moja sestra je isto tak hranjena, isto je imala grde alergije kad je bila mala i hodala godinama na injekcije. Možda ima veze s prehranom a možda i nema

----------


## kahna

> kahna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Tako su djelovali ponosni na njega i sebe da se iz aviona vidijelo kako doslovno nemaju pojma što rade svom djetetu.
> 
> 
> Nisam "doma" u ovoj temi, pa bih molio objašnjenje, ako nije problem.... Kaj mu rade?


Pročitaj cijeli post (što vjerovatno i jesi, samo želiš malo provocirat  :Rolling Eyes:  ), pa češ vidjet na što sam mislila.
A da pojašnjavam, mislim da nema smisla, jer svi jako dobro znamo koje su možebitne posljedice preranog uvođenja dohrane.

----------

